# La doppia vita



## Perla (5 Giugno 2013)

Ciao a tutti. Racconto la mia storia:
Sono cresciuta in una famiglia di "separati in casa", dove i miei genitori hanno sempre avuto storie parallele, ma dove, mi hanno insegnato, che il "matrimonio non può essere spezzato"
Mi sono sposata con un bravissimo ragazzo, col quale condivido amicizia, modo di scherzare, una visione simile dello stare insieme, della famiglia ecc..
Con lui mi sento protetta, sento un legame di affetto molto forte, una stima, un essere sempre l'uno dalla parte dell'altro, sempre pronti ad aiutarsi.
Ma non ho mai provato per lui quella "scintilla", quel qualcosa di misterioso che è l'amore. 
Ho cercato di creare una famiglia ed un rapporto diverso da quello vissuto nella mia casa e ci sono riuscita. Qui si respira aria leggera, tranquillità, serenità, apertura al dialogo, fra noi e coi nostri figli, ma... quella mancanza di quel qualcosa in più che dà un senso a tutto, si è fatta sempre più pressante, fino a che, come da copione, ho conosciuto un uomo che mi ha fatto "battere il cuore"
Con lui ho condiviso inizialmente un'amicizia, che riempiva quel vuoto che sentivo (di cui mio marito non ha nessuna colpa), ma le cose hanno preso il via e ben presto siamo diventati molto più che amici
Sono 4 anni ormai che "stiamo insieme". Mio marito nel frattempo ha avuto gravissimi problemi familiari, ed è caduto in una sorta di depressione. Io ho continuato come prima a stare al suo fianco, non solo come presenza, ma con partecipazione. Il legame di "amicizia" (da me sentito così) non si è spezzato, anzi paradossalmente sento per lui un affetto ancora più grande (so che mi criticherete e farete ironia, ma sto cercando di essere sincera).
Ogni volta che parliamo, lui mi dice che la cosa più bella che gli è capitata è stata avermi al fianco, perchè mai da quando mi conosce ha avuto il senso della solitudine.
Con l'altro c'è l'amore. So che nelle storie extraconiugali, è sempre difficile valutare quello che potrebbe davvero essere, sono incontri rubati, e non si vive davvero nella realtà, ma dico quello che sento adesso.
Con lui c'è stato quel desiderio, e quel percorso, che ci ha portato ad esplorare anche parti di noi che non conoscevamo. Continuamente smussiamo certi nostri angoli, che ci portano a volte a litigare, cerchiamo di conoscere davvero l'altro, e ogni nostra profondità, ogni piccola piega del sentimento, anche dell'egoismo che fa purtroppo parte dell'amore. Scopriamo e cresciamo ogni giorno, e siamo meravigliati che si possa vivere un rapporto così vero, così vivo, sempre in movimento, sempre in crescita. 
Ma... mio marito ha bisogno di me, ed io so che lo ucciderei se lo lasciassi.
Lui, l'altro,  dal canto suo, ha problemi economici con la moglie, che lo bloccano, almeno al momento, su una decisione di separazione.
E' una vita dissociata, fatta di bugie, e di inganni, che vanno a rovinare tutto. Ogni volta che alla mia famiglia capita qualcosa, penso che sono stata io, con le mie bugie, con la mia doppia vita, a far capitare qualcosa di non bello. 
So che mio marito non si meritava una donna che non lo ricambiava fino in fondo. MA allora io non mi resi conto del tutto di questa mia mancanza.
Non so perchè ho scritto, forse volevo solo far conoscere la mia storia (immagino simile a molte altre, ma per me "unica") a qualcuno...
Grazie a chi leggerà


----------



## emme76 (5 Giugno 2013)

A prescindere dalla relazione con l'altro, penso che dovresti lasciare tuo marito.
Non dirmi che ora ha bisogno di te, perché lui ha bisogno di una donna che lo ami veramente.
Magari aspetta che la sua situazione familiare migliori, ma regalagli la libertà di stare con una donna che lo ami davvero.


----------



## JON (5 Giugno 2013)

Perla ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Racconto la mia storia:
> Sono cresciuta in una famiglia di "separati in casa", dove i miei genitori hanno sempre avuto storie parallele, ma dove, mi hanno insegnato, che il "matrimonio non può essere spezzato"
> Mi sono sposata con un bravissimo ragazzo, col quale condivido amicizia, modo di scherzare, una visione simile dello stare insieme, della famiglia ecc..
> Con lui mi sento protetta, sento un legame di affetto molto forte, una stima, un essere sempre l'uno dalla parte dell'altro, sempre pronti ad aiutarsi.
> ...


Anche se preferisci credere che la storia vissuta dai tuoi genitori non ti abbia influenzato, a me sembra che le circostanze attuali siano fortemente condizionate dalla loro storia. Meriti comprensione.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Giugno 2013)

Perla ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Racconto la mia storia:
> Sono cresciuta in una famiglia di "separati in casa", dove i miei genitori hanno sempre avuto storie parallele, ma dove, mi hanno insegnato, che il "matrimonio non può essere spezzato"
> Mi sono sposata con un bravissimo ragazzo, col quale condivido amicizia, modo di scherzare, una visione simile dello stare insieme, della famiglia ecc..
> Con lui mi sento protetta, sento un legame di affetto molto forte, una stima, un essere sempre l'uno dalla parte dell'altro, sempre pronti ad aiutarsi.
> ...


secondo me perchè non ci stai più dentro. Comunque benvenuta.


----------



## Perla (5 Giugno 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> A prescindere dalla relazione con l'altro, penso che dovresti lasciare tuo marito.
> Non dirmi che ora ha bisogno di te, perché lui ha bisogno di una donna che lo ami veramente.
> Magari aspetta che la sua situazione familiare migliori, ma regalagli la libertà di stare con una donna che lo ami davvero.


Sono d'accordo con te, ma sai, un conto è la teoria (che ripeto condivido) un conto è poi prendere e lasciarlo solo, col dubbio che potrebbe anche non ritrovare nessuno, col dubbio che la delusione sia così forte da "ucciderlo psicologicamente". 
A questo aggiungo il fatto che lui è una persona molto tradizionalista, e parla, appena capita l'occasione, contro separazioni e divorzi. Mai nella sua vita vorrebbe una cosa del genere. 
Quando lo dice io penso che gli ho rovinato la vita....
Inoltre ci sono i nostri figli.
Insomma, condivido davvero quello che dici, ma ripeto, poi la "realtà pratica" è sempre più complicata



JON ha detto:


> Anche se preferisci credere che la storia vissuta dai tuoi genitori non ti abbia influenzato, a me sembra che le circostanze attuali siano fortemente condizionate dalla loro storia. Meriti comprensione.


Ti ringrazio molto




Sbriciolata ha detto:


> secondo me perchè non ci stai più dentro. Comunque benvenuta.


AH quello di sicuro ... 
Grazie...


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Giugno 2013)

Perla ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te, ma sai, un conto è la teoria (che ripeto condivido) un conto è poi prendere e lasciarlo solo, col dubbio che potrebbe anche non ritrovare nessuno, col dubbio che la delusione sia così forte da "ucciderlo psicologicamente".
> A questo aggiungo il fatto che lui è una persona molto tradizionalista, e parla, appena capita l'occasione, contro separazioni e divorzi. Mai nella sua vita vorrebbe una cosa del genere.
> Quando lo dice io penso che gli ho rovinato la vita....
> Inoltre ci sono i nostri figli.
> Insomma, condivido davvero quello che dici, ma ripeto, poi la "realtà pratica" è sempre più complicata


Sessualmente come butta? Con tuo marito intendo.


----------



## lunaiena (5 Giugno 2013)

Perla ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Racconto la mia storia:
> Sono cresciuta in una famiglia di "separati in casa", dove i miei genitori hanno sempre avuto storie parallele, ma dove, mi hanno insegnato, che il "matrimonio non può essere spezzato"
> Mi sono sposata con un bravissimo ragazzo, col quale condivido amicizia, modo di scherzare, una visione simile dello stare insieme, della famiglia ecc..
> Con lui mi sento protetta, sento un legame di affetto molto forte, una stima, un essere sempre l'uno dalla parte dell'altro, sempre pronti ad aiutarsi.
> ...



Benvenuta...
Quanto influisce sulla tua decisione il fatto che lui ,al momento ,non possa separarsi?


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Giugno 2013)

Perla ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te, ma sai, un conto è la teoria (che ripeto condivido) un conto è poi prendere e lasciarlo solo,* col dubbio che potrebbe anche non ritrovare nessuno, col dubbio che la delusione sia così forte da "ucciderlo psicologicamente".
> *A questo aggiungo il fatto che lui è una persona molto tradizionalista, e parla, appena capita l'occasione, contro separazioni e divorzi. Mai nella sua vita vorrebbe una cosa del genere.
> Quando lo dice io penso che gli ho rovinato la vita....
> Inoltre ci sono i nostri figli.
> ...


eh ma non hai mica gran stima di tuo marito se pensi questo.
Io tutte le volte mi scontro con questa modalità di pensiero: io ti tengo all'oscuro di fatti determinanti per la tua vita perchè ritengo che se tu sapessi la verità per te sarebbe peggio.
Minchia.
Ma la vita, quella vita, di chi è? Chi ha diritto a deciderne? A me questo atteggiamento sembra invece una manipolazione bella e buona cui viene data una bella mano di vernice per farla passare per preoccupazione, addirittura per cura. Ennò.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Giugno 2013)

Perla ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Racconto la mia storia:
> Sono cresciuta in una famiglia di "separati in casa", dove i miei genitori hanno sempre avuto storie parallele, ma dove, mi hanno insegnato, che il "matrimonio non può essere spezzato"
> Mi sono sposata con un bravissimo ragazzo, col quale condivido amicizia, modo di scherzare, una visione simile dello stare insieme, della famiglia ecc..
> Con lui mi sento protetta, sento un legame di affetto molto forte, una stima, un essere sempre l'uno dalla parte dell'altro, sempre pronti ad aiutarsi.
> ...


benvenuta
conosco questa cosa


----------



## Perla (5 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sessualmente come butta? Con tuo marito intendo.


Le cose non sono mai andate benissimo, ma dopo l'arrivo dell'altro per me quello rappresenta un problema, e uno dei motivi che mi spingono a cercare una soluzione
Non tollero proprio avere rapporti con più di una persona. E' proprio un fatto mentale e fisico che rifiuto....
Non voglio fare la vittima, so di essere la colpevole, sia chiaro, ma rispondo a quello che mi chiedi, per me è una cosa molto difficile, quasi insopportabile





lunapiena ha detto:


> Benvenuta...
> Quanto influisce sulla tua decisione il fatto che lui ,al momento ,non possa separarsi?


Eh! Quanto è difficile rispondere! Me lo chiedo anche io. Immagino che abbia di sicuro un'influenza. Non so dirti fino a che punto e in che misura. Certo l'affetto per mio marito, i figli e la famiglia in generale, incidono molto. Immagino che incida anche questo, ma non sono lucida al punto di capire quanto


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Giugno 2013)

Perla ha detto:


> *Le cose non sono mai andate benissimo*, ma dopo l'arrivo dell'altro per me quello rappresenta un problema, e uno dei motivi che mi spingono a cercare una soluzione
> Non tollero proprio avere rapporti con più di una persona. E' proprio un fatto mentale e fisico che rifiuto....
> Non voglio fare la vittima, so di essere la colpevole, sia chiaro, ma rispondo a quello che mi chiedi, per me è una cosa molto difficile, quasi insopportabile
> 
> ...


Ecco.


----------



## Perla (5 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh ma non hai mica gran stima di tuo marito se pensi questo.
> Io tutte le volte mi scontro con questa modalità di pensiero: io ti tengo all'oscuro di fatti determinanti per la tua vita perchè ritengo che se tu sapessi la verità per te sarebbe peggio.
> Minchia.
> Ma la vita, quella vita, di chi è? Chi ha diritto a deciderne? A me questo atteggiamento sembra invece una manipolazione bella e buona cui viene data una bella mano di vernice per farla passare per preoccupazione, addirittura per cura. Ennò.


Non posso che darti ragione....
Allo stesso tempo, non sono arrivata al momento di decidere, non ci sono ancora (pur comprendendo l'esigenza per tutti di farlo)




Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> benvenuta
> conosco questa cosa


Grazie, quando qualcuno dice che prova le stesse cose, ti fa sentire meno "malata" e meno mosca bianca


----------



## Nocciola (5 Giugno 2013)

Perla ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Racconto la mia storia:
> Sono cresciuta in una famiglia di "separati in casa", dove i miei genitori hanno sempre avuto storie parallele, ma dove, mi hanno insegnato, che il "matrimonio non può essere spezzato"
> Mi sono sposata con un bravissimo ragazzo, col quale condivido amicizia, modo di scherzare, una visione simile dello stare insieme, della famiglia ecc..
> Con lui mi sento protetta, sento un legame di affetto molto forte, una stima, un essere sempre l'uno dalla parte dell'altro, sempre pronti ad aiutarsi.
> ...



Benvenuta, ti capisco e capisco il tuo stato d'animo
allo stesso tempo valuta quello che ti lega a tuo marito, finchè resti con lui è perchè quello che ti lega a lui è più forte di quello che ti lega all'altro.la penso come te sulla preoccupazione per tuo marito. Forse è una giustificazione, forse pensiamo di fare il loro bene e lo pensiamo sinceramente. Il problema è che forse loro scoprendolo non la penserebbero allo stesso modo


----------



## Carola (5 Giugno 2013)

Ciao
Messa come te
Ma qui sessualm un disastro
Siamo andati anche da unaxterapista
Siamo diversi
Io passionale affettuosa
Mio marito pacato tutto dedito alla carriera non sbaglia mai mai un tono una scelta nulla
Io casinista 
Noi però viviamo quasi separati lui da dieci anni e' via lavora come dirigente x grosse aziende
Non ha altre
Non lo farebbe mai
Io ho confessato la mia storia
Credo non
Ci creda 
O gli faccia comodo non so
Dice che mai spaccherebbe una famiglia dove si ride molto si hanno interessi progetti
E tre figli ovvio
Io me li sono cresciuta sola
Ho patito molto questa situazione
Ora ha capito ma io sono presa come te di un altro
Altro che adesso preme un po'
Si sta separando
Pensa non sia più corretto vivere così
Io penso uguale ma in questi incontri con la terapista ho visto tutta la debolezza di un uomo che senza me si dice perso, che è incazzato x come mi ha dato x scontata, che ha ammesso che ero io a tenere uniti i fili
Io gli voglio un bene dell anima
Ma sono sempre più convinta che sia finita
Capire se può bastarmi altro e'dove sto lavorando
L altro e'paziente ed è in un momento delicato e  si sta vedendo sue cose ma dice che Sa Bene cosa vuole e vuole me
Sta a me valutare
Queste storie portano confusione 
A me però ha salvato 
Ti abbraccio


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Giugno 2013)

Perla ha detto:


> Grazie, quando qualcuno dice che prova le stesse cose, ti fa sentire meno "malata" e meno mosca bianca


L'ho superata, non saprei dirti come.


----------



## Carola (5 Giugno 2013)

Come te andare a letto con due impensabile x me


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Giugno 2013)

Perla ha detto:


> Le cose non sono mai andate benissimo, ma dopo l'arrivo dell'altro per me quello rappresenta un problema, e uno dei motivi che mi spingono a cercare una soluzione
> Non tollero *proprio avere rapporti con più di una persona.* E' proprio un fatto mentale e fisico che rifiuto....
> Non voglio fare la vittima, so di essere la colpevole, sia chiaro, ma rispondo a quello che mi chiedi, per me è una cosa molto difficile, quasi *insopportabile*
> 
> ...


non stai parlando di due a caso però. Uno è il tuo amante... l'altro tuo marito.
Ovvero due uomini che tu hai liberamente scelto, se pure in momenti diversi e per ragioni diverse. 
Io so poche cose, ma se con un uomo sono arrivata al punto che il rapporto fisico mi è quasi insopportabile... diventa presto insopportabile pure il resto.


----------



## Carola (5 Giugno 2013)

E come te ho paura 
Paura che capito qualcosa x ripagarmi del male che faccio


----------



## Nocciola (5 Giugno 2013)

Perla ha detto:


> Eh! Quanto è difficile rispondere! Me lo chiedo anche io. Immagino che abbia di sicuro un'influenza. Non so dirti fino a che punto e in che misura. Certo l'affetto per mio marito, i figli e la famiglia in generale, incidono molto. Immagino che incida anche questo, ma non sono lucida al punto di capire quanto


Ecco questo mi farebbe riflettere. Prima dici che non lo lasci per il suo bene, poi però se l'altro si separa ci penseresti?
Ecco questo non lo condivido. Se lo lasci lo lasci per te, perchè non è l'uomo giusto non per un altro.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco questo mi farebbe riflettere. Prima dici che non lo lasci per il suo bene, poi però se l'altro si separa ci penseresti?
> Ecco questo non lo condivido. Se lo lasci lo lasci per te, perchè non è l'uomo giusto non per un altro.


quotone.


----------



## Carola (5 Giugno 2013)

A me il fatto che altro si separò mi fa pensare
Sarebbe libero di farsi una vita
Lo
Perderei

Ma non voglio sia qusto a incidere su una scelta


----------



## lunaiena (5 Giugno 2013)

Perla ha detto:


> Le cose non sono mai andate benissimo, ma dopo l'arrivo dell'altro per me quello rappresenta un problema, e uno dei motivi che mi spingono a cercare una soluzione
> Non tollero proprio avere rapporti con più di una persona. E' proprio un fatto mentale e fisico che rifiuto....
> Non voglio fare la vittima, so di essere la colpevole, sia chiaro, ma rispondo a quello che mi chiedi, per me è una cosa molto difficile, quasi insopportabile
> 
> ...



cerca per prima cosa di far chiarezza dentro di te su cosa vuoi tu per te stessa non basandoti tanto sulla scelta dell'altro ...
Sono scelte difficili ,molto difficili ,come è difficile commentarle anche se sono storie poi tutte uguali nessuno vive nella vita di un'altro e nessuno può aver percorso le stesse strade...


----------



## lunaiena (5 Giugno 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Ciao
> Messa come te
> Ma qui sessualm un disastro
> Siamo andati anche da unaxterapista
> ...



E ne vale la pena?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2013)

E come disse il sommo incommensurabile patacca di romagna...
Conte ho già troppi coperchi da fare...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (5 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco questo mi farebbe riflettere. Prima dici che non lo lasci per il suo bene,* poi però se l'altro si separa ci penseresti?*
> Ecco questo non lo condivido. Se lo lasci lo lasci per te, perchè non è l'uomo giusto non per un altro.



MA non ha detto questo ...
quoto il rosso....


----------



## Nocciola (5 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> MA non ha detto questo ...
> quoto il rosso....


Ha detto che inciderebbe.
è partita con non lo lascio perchè non voglio fargli male a se lui si separasse potrebbe incidere sulla mia decisione di separarmi...

O forse non ho capito io...


----------



## Perla (5 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Benvenuta, ti capisco e capisco il tuo stato d'animo
> allo stesso tempo valuta quello che ti lega a tuo marito, *finchè resti con lui è perchè quello che ti lega a lui è più forte di quello che ti lega all'altro*.la penso come te sulla preoccupazione per tuo marito. Forse è una giustificazione, forse pensiamo di fare il loro bene e lo pensiamo sinceramente. Il problema è che forse loro scoprendolo non la penserebbero allo stesso modo


Anche questa è una cosa che metto in conto. Non fra "Lui e l'altro", ma fra tutta la mia famiglia, perchè mio marito non è divisibile dal resto. Lasciare lui, significa anche far saltare una famiglia, non far vivere i figli col padre... insomma tante cose che forse ora sono "più importanti" (o forse manca solo il coraggio.... non lo so..) 



rosa3 ha detto:


> Ciao
> Messa come te
> Ma qui sessualm un disastro
> Siamo andati anche da unaxterapista
> ...


Queste due cose valgono anche per me. Sicuramente anche mio marito si è sempre un po' "seduto" convinto che "ormai" ci eravamo sposati e non c'era bisogno di altro. Lo dico senza critica, perchè alla fine è anche un atteggiamento normale



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non stai parlando di due a caso però. Uno è il tuo amante... l'altro tuo marito.
> Ovvero due uomini che tu hai liberamente scelto, se pure in momenti diversi e per ragioni diverse.
> Io so poche cose, ma se con un uomo sono arrivata al punto che il rapporto fisico mi è quasi insopportabile... diventa presto insopportabile pure il resto.


Sì, vero, e siccome vado nel frattempo da una terapista... lei dice che il fatto che io rifiuti "come uomo" mio marito, ma  riesca a far rimanere intatta, la simpatia, la stima, l'affetto e anche la voglia di stare insieme con lui (sia pur in amicizia) è un caso piuttosto raro..


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco questo mi farebbe riflettere. Prima dici che non lo lasci per il suo bene, poi però se l'altro si separa ci penseresti?
> Ecco questo non lo condivido. Se lo lasci lo lasci per te, perchè non è l'uomo giusto non per un altro.





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quotone.



Vi quoto-quoterei, ma quanto è difficile scindere le due cose?

Chi, davvero davvero, lascia un marito a cui vuole bene quando non ci sono liti o problemi grossi, mentre non sa che esiste qualcosa di diverso oltre alla sua vita in famiglia?
Le diremmo "lascia tuo marito" se non lo amasse più, e non avesse un amante? Non credo.

Lei ha questi pensieri perchè c'è l'altro, è innegabile. 

Sinceramente, lasciare il marito tanto per chiarezza, senza progetti di una vita diversa, con tutto che sarebbe morale etc etc, di sottofondo una vocina della mia parte più profonda commenta "cretina"...

Al momento però, certo, tenere il marito "in attesa", pronta a lasciarlo alla prima occasione, no. A questo si ribella anche il mio sentire.

Soluzioni, consigli, cmq non ne ho.
Davanti a situazioni come queste mi blocco sempre, non so davvero da che parte andrei neppure io...


----------



## sienne (5 Giugno 2013)

Perla ha detto:


> Sì, vero, e siccome vado nel frattempo da una terapista... lei dice che il fatto che io rifiuti "come uomo" mio marito, ma  riesca a far rimanere intatta, la simpatia, la stima, l'affetto e anche la voglia di stare insieme con lui (sia pur in amicizia) è un caso piuttosto raro..


Ciao,

non lo trovo così raro, invece ... 
lo si legge spesso ... 

abitudini, la quotidianità, sicurezze, affetti ... ecc. 
un insieme di cose, che hai paura di perdere o mettere in discussione ... 

sienne


----------



## lunaiena (5 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ha detto che inciderebbe.
> è partita con non lo lascio perchè non voglio fargli male a se lui si separasse potrebbe incidere sulla mia decisione di separarmi...
> 
> O forse non ho capito io...



penso che un pò ( non so quanto ) sia normale che incida , bisognerebbe solo riuscire a capire quanto ,
quanto sei disposta a "fregartene" della tua famiglia , figli marito e tutto ciò che ci sta intorno , senza riflettere per correre dietro ad un amore ...
non so se mi sono spigata...


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Giugno 2013)

Non avevo considerato il fatto che non riesci a fare l'amore con tuo marito Perla...

Tuo marito si è accorto di queste tue difficoltà? Ci sta male? Ne parlate?


----------



## Nocciola (5 Giugno 2013)

Perla ha detto:


> Anche questa è una cosa che metto in conto. Non fra "Lui e l'altro", ma fra tutta la mia famiglia, perchè mio marito non è divisibile dal resto. Lasciare lui, significa anche far saltare una famiglia, non far vivere i figli col padre... insomma tante cose che forse ora sono "più importanti" (o forse manca solo il coraggio.... non lo so..)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Abbiamo sposato die uomini simili e siamo in una situazione simile
si la mancanza di corsggio c'è inutile negarlo, la mancanza di coraggio di essere noi quelle che disfano la famgilia snche se in realtà l'altro ha ampiamento comntribuito. Ma agli occhi del mondo, dei figli, degli amici saremo noi quelle che hanno lasciato l'uomo e il papá e che l'abbiamo tradito.
il non deisderarlo e il volergli bene, stimarlo, e voler stare insieme non credo siano legate
Non ho rapporti da tempo con mio marito, non a causa mia,ma mi paice passare il tempo con lui, le cene, il cinema, le vacanze, stare in compagnia degli amici ecc ecc
L'amore e il desiderio sono un'altra cosa. Questo vAle anche per il tuo amante però. Cn lui hai la passione, il desiderio i, sentirti donna, hai anche tutto il resto che hai con tuo marito?
non so se ha senso quello che ho scritto


----------



## lunaiena (5 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Vi quoto-quoterei, ma quanto è difficile scindere le due cose?
> 
> Chi, davvero davvero, lascia un marito a cui vuole bene quando non ci sono liti o problemi grossi, mentre non sa che esiste qualcosa di diverso oltre alla sua vita in famiglia?
> Le diremmo "lascia tuo marito" se non lo amasse più, e non avesse un amante? Non credo.
> ...



quoto 
il neretto in particolare


----------



## Nocciola (5 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Vi quoto-quoterei, ma quanto è difficile scindere le due cose?
> 
> Chi, davvero davvero, lascia un marito a cui vuole bene quando non ci sono liti o problemi grossi, mentre non sa che esiste qualcosa di diverso oltre alla sua vita in famiglia?
> Le diremmo "lascia tuo marito" se non lo amasse più, e non avesse un amante? Non credo.
> ...


Io invece ammiro proprio le donne o gli uomini che riescono a lasciare senza il progetto di una nuova vita.
semplicemente per la capacità di essere sinceri con se stessi e con il compagno.
non lascerei per un altro.
Se lasciassi mio marito pur avendo un amante, mi prenderei il tempo per capire. Non inizierei una relazione
In presenza di figli poi l'altro continuerebbe a restare nell'ombra per diverso tempo.


----------



## Perla (5 Giugno 2013)

Sulla eventuale separazione dell'altro:

Io da parte mia, ogni volta che penso di separarmi, ho l'immagine di mio marito e della mia famiglia distrutta e mi chiedo se ho il diritto di fare una cosa del genere.
E' chiaro che sentendo un amore per l'altro, ho i momenti in cui desidero stare con l'altro in modo totale senza bugie alla luce del sole
Queste due sensazioni, sono entrambi presenti, se non fosse così avrei già la soluzione in mano, avrei già deciso cosa fare.
Se non ci fossero le contraddizioni dentro di noi, non ci sarebbe la confusione e l'indecisione su ciò che è giusto fare.

Ora quando ci si confronta, come in questo forum, se mi viene posta una domanda, cerco di riflettere perchè mi dà anche uno spunto per pensare a qualcosa che magari non ho messo in evidenza
Mi viene chiesto se l'altro fosse libero, e magari spingesse perché mi separi, magari alla fine avessi paura pure di perderlo?
A questa domanda, cerco di riflettere e non mi sento di dire "no no, sarebbe di sicuro la stessa cosa"
E' chiaro che parlo su ipotesi, perché nemmeno io so come reagirei, ma non voglio essere ipocrita con me stessa e, onestamente dico, non so cosa accadrebbe, non lo so. Forse prevarrebbe, come spesso accade la salvaguardia di me stessa. Forse alla fieo il mio "IO" prevarrebbe e salverei ciò che rende felice me, e non mio marito

Ripeto che onestamente non so rispondere

Non ho detto: si sono in attesa che lo faccia l'altro e appena lo fa, dò un calcio a tutto. Se così fosse avrei scritto diversamente e onestamente, altrimenti che senso ha scrivere, per dire bugie?


----------



## sienne (5 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> penso che un pò ( non so quanto ) sia normale che incida , bisognerebbe solo riuscire a capire quanto ,
> quanto sei disposta a "fregartene" della tua famiglia , figli marito e tutto ciò che ci sta intorno , senza riflettere per correre dietro ad un amore ...
> non so se mi sono spigata...


Ciao,

lo trovi veramente normale? 

son due cose dislocate. sono due cose, distinte. 

un conto è come ti poni alla tua vita con tuo marito. 
e se non vedi senso, o modo ti trovare ciò che ti manca ... 
agisci. perché giustamente, stai alla ricerca di qualcosa che manca. 
e questo, poco influisce, se già lo hai trovato o meno ... 

e allora c'è da chiedersi ... cosa sta realmente dietro tutto? 
anche molta comodità! 

sienne


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io invece ammiro proprio le donne o gli uomini che riescono a lasciare senza il progetto di una nuova vita.
> *semplicemente per la capacità di essere sinceri con se stessi e con il compagno.*
> non lascerei per un altro.
> Se lasciassi mio marito pur avendo un amante, mi prenderei il tempo per capire. Non inizierei una relazione
> In presenza di figli poi l'altro continuerebbe a restare nell'ombra per diverso tempo.



Ma queste cose le fai, e giustamente, quando non hai famiglia.
Quando ti sposi, ti prendi l'impegno di stare nel bene e nel male etc etc, non c'è la clausola "fino a quando senti di amarlo e poi stop".
E lo dico io che mi sono separata.

Senza l'elemento esterno, non ti accorgi neppure che stai male in un matrimonio, tante volte.
La tua sessualità, la tua rinnovata personalità, Farfy, è stata determinata anche dal tuo amante. Non sai se ora, senza quella esperienza, staresti "più tranquilla" in casa, senza sentire lo stridio della mancanza di quel qualcosa...

Se cambi vita, lo fai per cambiare in meglio, non per fare stare male tutti quanti e basta.

Con questo non faccio un inno alle doppie vite.
Solo che capisco che non sia semplice.

(poi, il non passare istantaneamente a casa dell'amante, concordo in pienissimo)


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Vi quoto-quoterei, ma quanto è difficile scindere le due cose?
> 
> Chi, davvero davvero, lascia un marito a cui vuole bene quando non ci sono liti o problemi grossi, mentre non sa che esiste qualcosa di diverso oltre alla sua vita in famiglia?
> Le diremmo "lascia tuo marito" se non lo amasse più, e non avesse un amante? Non credo.
> ...


Ma noi stiamo dicendo una cosa diversa, Nau.
Se lascia suo marito perchè l'amante si è reso disponibile, ovviamente sbilancia le decisioni che prende per la sua vita con quelle che un'altra persona sta prendendo per la sua.
Ovvio che se lascia il marito lo fa perchè c'è un altro.
Ma se lo lascia perchè lui è libero... mette sulla bilancia un'aspettativa. Se questa aspettativa viene delusa, che succede?
Non sono molto in forma e non so se riesco a spiegarmi bene.
Non voglio più stare con mio marito perchè amo un altro uomo e non voglio vivere nell'inganno.
Qualunque decisione prenda l'uomo che amo non mi farà rimpiangere la mia scelta.
Non voglio più stare con mio marito perchè l'altro uomo che amo si separa.
....se l'altro ci ripensa... mi mangio le mani.


----------



## lunaiena (5 Giugno 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> lo trovi veramente normale?
> 
> ...



dietro alle decisioni è normale che incidano più o meno dei fattori
c'è solo da capire quali sono i fattori più importanti e quelli meno importanti...
Nel caso di Perla non credo al fattore comodità ma più che altro il pensiero "tabù" della separazione...


----------



## lunaiena (5 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Io invece ammiro proprio le donne o gli uomini che riescono a lasciare senza il progetto di una nuova vita.
> semplicemente per la capacità di essere sinceri con se stessi e con il compagno*.
> non lascerei per un altro.
> Se lasciassi mio marito pur avendo un amante, mi prenderei il tempo per capire. Non inizierei una relazione
> In presenza di figli poi l'altro continuerebbe a restare nell'ombra per diverso tempo.


Anche io li ammiro ,ma come sai bene sono scelte difficili , o almeno chiamami vigliacca ma io non so che 
soluzione potrei scegliere se fossi nei panni di perla ...
Posso dare un consiglio tassativo se anche io so che mi comporterei cosi ma in caso contrario non mi sentirei un'iposcrita...


----------



## Perla (5 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non avevo considerato il fatto che non riesci a fare l'amore con tuo marito Perla...
> 
> Tuo marito si è accorto di queste tue difficoltà? Ci sta male? Ne parlate?


No, mio marito finge di non accorgersene (credo), insiste, perchè la cosa avviene molto raramente. Quando gli dico no, che non mi va, mi dice che l'amore impone dei sacrifici, ma non indaga sul perchè




sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> 
> e allora c'è da chiedersi ... cosa sta realmente dietro tutto?
> ...


Sienne, ti posso assicurare che queste cose le penso tutte anche io, le valuto tutte anche io. 
Se c'è una cosa che non vorrei fare è raccontarmi bugie. Cerco chiarezza, fosse anche quella che faccio tutto per puro egoismo e comodità. 
Se così  fosse vorrei capirlo e cercare di cambiare. Il problema è che spesso in queste situazioni c'è un po' di tutto: tutela della famiglia, altruismo verso chi non ha colpa, egoismo per stare comodi, mancanza di coraggio, paura che con l'altro non vada bene. C'è tutto, ma non riesci a capire in che misura.
Per questo è così difficile decidere
Ripeto non cerco giustificazioni, ma chiarezza (che ora non ho)


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Anche io li ammiro ,ma come sai bene sono scelte difficili , o almeno chiamami vigliacca ma io non so che
> soluzione potrei scegliere se fossi nei panni di perla ...
> Posso dare un consiglio tassativo se anche io so che mi comporterei cosi ma in caso contrario non mi sentirei un'iposcrita...


Lasciatemi morire!
E chi volete voi che mi conforte
in così dura sorte,
in così gran martire?
Lasciatemi morire!

O Teseo, o Teseo mio,
sì che mio ti vo dir,
chè mio pur sei,
benché tinvoli, ahi crudo!
a gli occhi miei.

Volgiti, Teseo mio,
volgiti, Teseo, o Dio!
Volgiti indietro a rimirar colei
che lasciato ha per te
la patria e il regno,
en queste arene ancora,
cibo di fere dispietate e crude,
lascierà lossa ignude.

O Teseo, o Teseo mio,
se tu sapessi, o Dio!
Se tu sapessi, ohimè!, come saffanna
la povera Arianna,
forsi forsi pentito
rivolgeresti ancor la prora al lito.
Ma, con laure serene
tu te ne vai felice,
et io qui piango.
A te prepara Atene
liete pompe superbe,
et io rimango
cibo di fere in solitarie arene.
Te luno e laltro tuo vecchio parente
stringeran lieti,
et io più non vedrovi,
o madre, o padre mio!

Dove, dove è la fede,
che tanto mi giuravi?
Così ne lalta sede
tu mi ripon de gli avi?
Son queste le corone
onde madorni il crine?
Questi gli scettri sono,
queste le gemme e glori?
Lasciarmi in abbondono
a fera che mi strazi e mi divori?
Ah Teseo, a Teseo mio,
lascierai tu morire,
in van piangendo,
in van gridando aita,
la misera Arianna
che a te fidossi e ti diè gloria e vita?

Ahi, che non pur risponde!
Ahi, che più daspe è sordo amiei lamenti!
O nembi, o turbi, o venti,
sommergetelo voi dentra quellonde!
Correte, orche e balene,
e delle membra immonde
empiete le voragini profonde!

Che parlo, ahi! Che vaneggio?
Misera, ohimè! Che chieggio?
O Teseo, o Teseo mio,
non son, non son quellio,
non son quellio che i feri detti sciolse:
Parlò laffanno mio, parlò il dolore;
Parlò la lingua sì, ma non già l core.


----------



## lunaiena (5 Giugno 2013)

Perla ha detto:


> No, mio marito finge di non accorgersene (credo), insiste, perchè la cosa avviene molto raramente. Quando gli dico no, che non mi va,* mi dice che l'amore impone dei sacrific*i, ma non indaga sul perchè
> 
> 
> 
> ...




che brutta frase...


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> che brutta frase...


Ma si è confusa...non l'amore

Ma lo stare con una persona no?

Per esempio tu sai che cosa passa un povero marito con la moglie con il ciclo sballato?

E si sacrifica vieppiù...


----------



## Nocciola (5 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma queste cose le fai, e giustamente, quando non hai famiglia.
> Quando ti sposi, ti prendi l'impegno di stare nel bene e nel male etc etc, non c'è la clausola "fino a quando senti di amarlo e poi stop".
> E lo dico io che mi sono separata.
> 
> ...


Se tradisci già quello che hai giurato quel giorno l'hai buttato nel cesso
mai una volta mentre teadivo mio amrito ho pensato di stare male nel mio matrimionio. Sarà un controsenso ma era così. Certo che ho scoperto cose di me che non conoscevo ma questo non mi ha mai fatto pensare di lasciarlo. 
ancora oggi che ormai non siamo una coppia, ma dei fantastici amici, il complimento che piú mi fa felice resta quello che mi farebbe mio marito. Il giorno che non sarà così, il giorno che per un attimo capirò che i miei figli staranno meglio vivendoci separati non esiterei a prendere una decisione. Non sarà un altro uomo a farmi scegliere. La decisne deve essere solo basata sul fatto che mio marito non è l'uomo giusto per me e soprattutto che i miei figli non stiano crescendo nel clima giusto.
L'inno alle doppie vite non lo farò mai, indipendentemente che le viva oppure no.
lo dici a me che non sia semplice? Lo so benissimo.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma noi stiamo dicendo una cosa diversa, Nau.
> Se lascia suo marito perchè l'amante si è reso disponibile, ovviamente sbilancia le decisioni che prende per la sua vita con quelle che un'altra persona sta prendendo per la sua.
> Ovvio che se lascia il marito lo fa perchè c'è un altro.
> Ma se lo lascia perchè lui è libero... mette sulla bilancia un'aspettativa. Se questa aspettativa viene delusa, che succede?
> ...



Non sarai in forma ma ti spieghi molto meglio di me
che hai?
Io immobilizzata per 10 giorni....che palle!!!


----------



## Perla (5 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> dietro alle decisioni è normale che incidano più o meno dei fattori
> c'è solo da capire quali sono i fattori più importanti e quelli meno importanti...
> Nel caso di Perla non credo al fattore comodità ma più che altro il pensiero* "tabù" della separazione.*..


Sì, c'è pure questo.... non l'ho citato nella lista, ma c'è e di sicuro avrò dimenticato anche altre cose


----------



## Nocciola (5 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Anche io li ammiro ,ma come sai bene sono scelte difficili , o almeno chiamami vigliacca ma io non so che
> soluzione potrei scegliere se fossi nei panni di perla ...
> Posso dare un consiglio tassativo se anche io so che mi comporterei cosi ma in caso contrario non mi sentirei un'iposcrita...


Sei la seconda che me lo fa notare. Mi spiace se ho dato l'impressione di darle una soluzione pronta
figurati non ce l'ho per me manca solo che ce l'ho per lei
speravo di darle dei punti di riflessione


----------



## lunaiena (5 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma si è confusa...non l'amore
> 
> Ma lo stare con una persona no?
> 
> ...



Non so se si è confusa o meno 
Ma la frase l'ho già sentita più volte sotto forma di dovere....


----------



## lunaiena (5 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lasciatemi morire!
> E chi volete voi che mi conforte
> in così dura sorte,
> in così gran martire?
> ...




Madonna mia che lamento


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non sarai in forma ma ti spieghi molto meglio di me
> che hai?
> Io immobilizzata per 10 giorni....che palle!!!


uno sbalzo di pressione, sono come una gomma sgonfia
Immobilizzata per 10 giorni? ma che ti è successo? Ti ricordavo al mare... ti si è chiuso il lettino?
 A parte gli scherzi, spero sia una cosa da poco!:smile:


----------



## sienne (5 Giugno 2013)

Perla ha detto:


> No, mio marito finge di non accorgersene (credo), insiste, perchè la cosa avviene molto raramente. Quando gli dico no, che non mi va, mi dice che l'amore impone dei sacrifici, ma non indaga sul perchè
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ciao Perla,

e quando mai, l'amore IMPONE dei sacrifici? 
da dove esce questa? che visione ha? ... 
questo mi preoccuperebbe molto ... cioè, questo modo di pensare ... 
perché include, che anche lui, fa dei sacrifici ... e mi interesserebbe sapere quali ...


ai, Perla (bellissimo nome, così si chiamava la mia prima gatta ... era una dama),
questo percorso con la chiarezza con se stessi ... è un gioco molto difficile ... 
ma questo punto, che la decisione dell'altro potrebbe avere un suo peso ... 
mi farebbe pensare molto! solo il fatto, che ti abbia sfiorato e che ci pensi. 

secondo me, tutti questi pensieri ... cosa incide quanto sulla decisione, 
sono delle catene inutili. perché alla fine si tratta, che non hai una "relazione soddisfacente" 
con tuo marito. lottare per restarci, affinché si intravede una via per migliorare la situazione 
è un conto. ma mi sembra di aver capito, che tu questa soluzione non la vedi o non la prendi 
in considerazione ... 

e allora ... perché sono già quattro anni, che ti prendi ciò che manca? e non fai nulla per cambiare?
e allora ... non ti rendi conto, che logora? che un continuare su questo sentiero poco senso da?
e allora ... cosa stai facendo in realtà? 

non capisco ... sinceramente ... 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (5 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> uno sbalzo di pressione, sono come una gomma sgonfia
> Immobilizzata per 10 giorni? ma che ti è successo? Ti ricordavo al mare... ti si è chiuso il lettino?
> A parte gli scherzi, spero sia una cosa da poco!:smile:


Caduta da ferma su uno schifo di sandali alti con il tacco largo (io che porto sempre quelli a spillo porca vacca)
distorsione, 10 giorni senza appoggiare il piede....sono nera


----------



## Perla (5 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> *Ma queste cose le fai, e giustamente, quando non hai famiglia.*
> Quando ti sposi, ti prendi l'impegno di stare nel bene e nel male etc etc, non c'è la clausola "fino a quando senti di amarlo e poi stop".
> E lo dico io che mi sono separata.
> 
> ...






Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma noi stiamo dicendo una cosa diversa, Nau.
> Se lascia suo marito perchè l'amante si è reso disponibile, ovviamente sbilancia le decisioni che prende per la sua vita con quelle che un'altra persona sta prendendo per la sua.
> Ovvio che se lascia il marito lo fa perchè c'è un altro.
> Ma se lo lascia perchè lui è libero... mette sulla bilancia un'aspettativa. Se questa aspettativa viene delusa, che succede?
> ...


Avete scritto due cose che sono apparentemente il contrario l'una dell'altra, ma sono entrambe vere.

E' vero che a volte ti dici: ma perchè dovrei separarmi e far soffrire tutti, solo per un astratto principio di "correttezza"? E la realtà della vita non conta più dei principi astratti? 

Ed è vero, però, che questo ti apre ad un'aspettativa che se poi non viene soddisfatta ti fa precipitare all'inferno.

Faccio un discorso generale, non su me in particolare. Ma è chiaro che fra le varie cose, mi pongo anche questo interrogativo


----------



## Perla (5 Giugno 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Perla,
> 
> 
> *ai, Perla (bellissimo nome, così si chiamava la mia prima gatta ... era una dama),*
> ...


Primo neretto: <3  amo i gatti 
Secondo neretto:  A costo di risultare antipatica... non capisco nemmeno io.  Forse non so stare da sola. Sono sempre stata fidanzata con qualcuno, mai da sola... forse incide anche questo. La sensazione che da sola non potrei mai cavarmela....  Così aggiungo pure questo motivo 
Tra l'altro sia mio marito che l'altro, sono persone che si comportano su alcune questioni come "papà". Mi vengono  a prendere, mi accompagnano, pagano loro ogni cosa. Questo forse non mi aiuta nella conquista di quell'indipendenza (anche mentale) di cui (secondo la terapeuta) avrei bisogno, a prescindere da tutto


----------



## Nocciola (5 Giugno 2013)

Perla ha detto:


> Primo neretto: <3  amo i gatti
> Secondo neretto:  A costo di risultare antipatica... non capisco nemmeno io.  Forse non so stare da sola. Sono sempre stata fidanzata con qualcuno, mai da sola... forse incide anche questo. La sensazione che da sola non potrei mai cavarmela....  Così aggiungo pure questo motivo
> Tra l'altro sia mio marito che l'altro, sono persone che si comportano su alcune questioni come "papà". Mi vengono  a prendere, mi accompagnano, pagano loro ogni cosa. Questo forse non mi aiuta nella conquista di quell'indipendenza (anche mentale) di cui (secondo la terapeuta) avrei bisogno, a prescindere da tutto



Ecco in questo siamo estremamente diverse invece.
io sono l'indipendenza fatta a persona. Il tuo amante paga sempre per te ?
Infatti lo stare sola non è nei motivi che mi impedisxono di separarmi
Anzi, mi piacerebbe stare sola per un po'

su questo secondo me dovresti riflettere


----------



## sienne (5 Giugno 2013)

Perla ha detto:


> Primo neretto: <3  amo i gatti
> Secondo neretto:  A costo di risultare antipatica... non capisco nemmeno io.  Forse non so stare da sola. Sono sempre stata fidanzata con qualcuno, mai da sola... forse incide anche questo. La sensazione che da sola non potrei mai cavarmela....  Così aggiungo pure questo motivo
> Tra l'altro sia mio marito che l'altro, sono persone che si comportano su alcune questioni come "papà". Mi vengono  a prendere, mi accompagnano, pagano loro ogni cosa. Questo forse non mi aiuta nella conquista di quell'indipendenza (anche mentale) di cui (secondo la terapeuta) avrei bisogno, a prescindere da tutto



Ciao Perla,

ma che antipatica? ... 
lo so, che ho un modo "spinoso", per come mi esprimo a volte ... 
ti assicuro, che non sono così ... :smile: ... 

il fatto del non sapere stare sola ... spiega in effetti tanto! ora ti capisco meglio. 
cara ... credimi, abbiamo forze nascoste, che neanche sappiamo di averle!!!!
forze, per i nostri figli e noi ... che spostano montagne!!!!

perché non inizi a non prendere più quei "servizi" ... 
basta dire, grazie, gentile, ma faccio da sola ... 

da una parte, bisogna iniziare ... per smussare il tutto e per arrivarci a capo ... 

sienne


----------



## sienne (5 Giugno 2013)

Ciao Perla,

ho dimenticato ...

su quella storia di tuo marito, che nell'amore bisogna fare dei sacrifici,
inizierei a scavare che sacrifici fa lui ... tanto per sapere ... 

alla fine, si apre un vaso di pandora ... 

tienilo in considerazione ... forse, tuo marito se la racconta pure ... 

sienne


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Giugno 2013)

Perla ha detto:


> Tra l'altro sia mio marito che l'altro, sono persone che si comportano su alcune questioni come "papà". Mi vengono a prendere, mi accompagnano, pagano loro ogni cosa. Questo forse non mi aiuta nella conquista di quell'indipendenza (anche mentale) di cui (secondo la terapeuta) avrei bisogno, a prescindere da tutto


oh madonna........ ti cambiano anche il pannolino??


----------



## Eliade (5 Giugno 2013)

Perla ha detto:


> Sì, vero, e siccome vado nel frattempo da una terapista... lei dice che il fatto che io rifiuti "come uomo" mio marito, ma  riesca a far rimanere intatta, la simpatia, la stima, l'affetto e anche la voglia di stare insieme con lui (sia pur in amicizia) è un caso piuttosto raro..


Forse dovresti cambiare terapista, o forse non le racconti tutto come si deve, o forse non ti fa le domande giuste..ergo cambiala.
Da come scrivi a me sembra ovvio che stima/simpatia/affetto//etc non siano cambiate verso tuo marito, perché il vostro rapporto non è mai stato un vero rapporto uomo/donna. Sembra che l'unica cosa che sia cambiata sia il sesso tra di voi, è rimasto tutto uguale proprio perché non lo hai mai sentito/vissuto come il TUO uomo, era/è un amico con cui hai fatto sesso (e forse dei figli, ma non ho ben capito questo).
Mi fermo qui...altrimenti sbrocco. :unhappy:
Benvenuta.


----------



## Eliade (5 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> oh madonna........ ti cambiano anche il pannolino??


:rotfl:
Scusate...mi dileguo di nuovo. :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Giugno 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> Scusate...mi dileguo di nuovo. :rotfl: :rotfl:


Pure tu?


----------



## Perla (5 Giugno 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Perla,
> 
> ho dimenticato ...
> 
> ...


Sì anche mio marito in qualche modo "se la racconta". Anche lui ha avuto una "non-famiglia", in modo diverso dal mio, e considera una specie di vocazione, arrivare alla fine della vita con la moglie che ha scelto "una volta per tutte". 
Credo però che mi ami.... E quindi per lui il dovere si sovrappone ai suoi desideri
Credo anche senta da sempre la mia "distanza", ma cerca di non ascoltare



Eliade ha detto:


> Forse dovresti cambiare terapista, o forse non le racconti tutto come si deve, o forse non ti fa le domande giuste..ergo cambiala.
> Da come scrivi a me sembra ovvio che stima/simpatia/affetto//etc non siano cambiate verso tuo marito, perché il vostro rapporto non è mai stato un vero rapporto uomo/donna. Sembra che l'unica cosa che sia cambiata sia il sesso *tra di voi, è rimasto tutto uguale proprio perché non lo hai mai sentito/vissuto come il TUO uomo, era/è un amico con cui hai fatto sesso (e forse dei figli*, ma non ho ben capito questo).
> Mi fermo qui...altrimenti sbrocco. :unhappy:
> Benvenuta.


La definizione è corretta direi. Abbiamo anche dei figli.


----------



## Carola (5 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> E ne vale la pena?


Si
Vivevo male
Me la raccontato e riempivo di xanax 
Ero sola
Non amata
Punto

Adesso è cambiata tutta la mia vita la mia stima
Guardo in faccia le cose

Essere soli in coppia dai i numeri
Io ringrazio di averli dati poco


----------



## Carola (5 Giugno 2013)

Farfallama a t non pesa essere amici e basta?
A me da morire


----------



## Brunetta (5 Giugno 2013)

Perla ha detto:


> Non posso che darti ragione....
> Allo stesso tempo, non sono arrivata al momento di decidere, non ci sono ancora (pur comprendendo l'esigenza per tutti di farlo)
> 
> 
> ...


Non so come tu possa sentirti una mosca bianca, dici quello che dicono migliaia di traditori. Ti fingi contrita mentre non fai che elencare ragioni a te favorevoli. Per me sei molto lontana dall'avere il senso della realtà.


----------



## Perla (5 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non so come tu possa sentirti una mosca bianca, dici quello che dicono migliaia di traditori. Ti fingi contrita mentre non fai che elencare ragioni a te favorevoli. Per me sei molto lontana dall'avere il senso della realtà.


Che sia lontana dalla chiarezza l'ho ripetuto più volte
Che elenchi cose a me favorevoli, non mi sembra. Ho già detto di essere colpevole, e che mio marito non si merita questo e che la colpa è esclusivamente mia.
Non so dove avrei cercato di essere "assolta"

In ogni caso essere assolta non era lo scopo di scrivere qui, anche perchè non credo ci sia nessun essere umano che possa assolvere o condannare un altro. Ognuno di noi (qui e ovunque) ha i suoi errori e i suoi sbagli.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Caduta da ferma su uno schifo di sandali alti con il tacco largo (io che porto sempre quelli a spillo porca vacca)
> distorsione, 10 giorni senza appoggiare il piede....sono nera


Dolooooooore! :unhappy:


----------



## Brunetta (5 Giugno 2013)

Perla ha detto:


> Che sia lontana dalla chiarezza l'ho ripetuto più volte
> Che elenchi cose a me favorevoli, non mi sembra. Ho già detto di essere colpevole, e che mio marito non si merita questo e che la colpa è esclusivamente mia.
> Non so dove avrei cercato di essere "assolta"
> 
> In ogni caso essere assolta non era lo scopo di scrivere qui, anche perchè non credo ci sia nessun essere umano che possa assolvere o condannare un altro. Ognuno di noi (qui e ovunque) ha i suoi errori e i suoi sbagli.


Non ho parlato di chiarezza ma senso della realtà. Hai presente i tifosi che dicono "quello stronzo dell'arbitro!"? Qualche volta l'arbitro è stronzo il più delle volte non hanno il senso della realtà, la aggiustano, anche quando ammettono che "il fallo c'era ma fuori area". Tu hai fatto una ricostruzione dei fatti a posteriori dopo il tradimento. Rifletti su quello che conta davvero per te nella vita e poi scegli con coerenza.


----------



## Perla (5 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho parlato di chiarezza ma senso della realtà. Hai presente i tifosi che dicono "quello stronzo dell'arbitro!"? Qualche volta l'arbitro è stronzo il più delle volte non hanno il senso della realtà, la aggiustano, anche quando ammettono che "il fallo c'era ma fuori area".* Tu hai fatto una ricostruzione dei fatti a posteriori dopo il tradimento.* *Rifletti su quello che conta davvero per te nella vita *e poi scegli con coerenza.


Questo è possibile, è sempre possibile ricostruire "a posteriori" in modo sbagliato, e vale per tutti in tutte le occasioni.
Quello che ti posso dire non corrispondere a verità è il fatto di mentire volutamente per assolvermi

Tra l'altro, il mio non essere mai stata così innamorato di mio marito, è una responsabilità che attribuisco a me stessa. La mia ricostruzione (se fosse "aggiustata" inconsapevolmente da me) non lo è nel senso di togliermi qualche peso.

Sul fatto di riflettere su cosa sia davvero importante, accolgo il suggerimento, è quello che sto cercando di fare, per adesso senza successo.
Ti ringrazio per il tuo intervento


----------



## Brunetta (5 Giugno 2013)

Perla ha detto:


> Questo è possibile, è sempre possibile ricostruire "a posteriori" in modo sbagliato, e vale per tutti in tutte le occasioni.
> Quello che ti posso dire non corrispondere a verità è il fatto di mentire *volutamente* per assolvermi
> 
> Tra l'altro, il mio non essere mai stata così innamorato di mio marito, è una responsabilità che attribuisco a me stessa. La mia ricostruzione (se fosse "aggiustata" inconsapevolmente da me) non lo è nel senso di togliermi qualche peso.
> ...


Ma certo che non lo fai volutamente! Credi che i tifosi vedano che il fallo era in area? Lo vedono proprio fuori! Non è questione si assoluzioni (chi ti processa?!) ma di trovare un senso a quello che si è creato. Con la tua ricostruzione c'è un senso, ci sono spiegazioni e la situazione è in uno stato di stallo immutabile. Immutabile, bada bene, finché non sei scoperta. Potrebbe poi evolversi in modo del tutto inaspettato con tuo marito che non si distrugge, ti molla, il tuo amante che si guarda bene dal lasciare la moglie ecc. Prova a leggere la storia di eagle (i primi post e gli ultimi ti fanno vedere come cambiano le cose). Io leggo che tu sai bene cosa è importante per te e quindi avresti ben chiaro cosa fare ma se uscissi dalla nebbia della tua ricostruzione e lo vedessi dovresti far qualcosa che non vuoi fare. Conosci qualcuno che dice "le diete non funzionano" e così si mangia la nutella?


----------



## Perla (5 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma certo che non lo fai volutamente! Credi che i tifosi vedano che il fallo era in area? Lo vedono proprio fuori! Non è questione si assoluzioni (chi ti processa?!) ma di trovare un senso a quello che si è creato. Con la tua ricostruzione c'è un senso, ci sono spiegazioni e la situazione è in uno stato di stallo immutabile. *Immutabile, bada bene, finché non sei scoperta. Potrebbe poi evolversi in modo del tutto inaspettato con tuo marito che non si distrugge, ti molla, il tuo amante che si guarda bene dal lasciare la moglie* ecc. Prova a leggere la storia di eagle (i primi post e gli ultimi ti fanno vedere come cambiano le cose). Io leggo che tu sai bene cosa è importante per te e quindi avresti ben chiaro cosa fare ma se uscissi dalla nebbia della tua ricostruzione e lo vedessi dovresti far qualcosa che non vuoi fare. Conosci qualcuno che dice "le diete non funzionano" e così si mangia la nutella?


Miseria.... :w00t:


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Giugno 2013)

Perla ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Racconto la mia storia:
> Sono cresciuta in una famiglia di "separati in casa", dove i miei genitori hanno sempre avuto storie parallele, ma dove, mi hanno insegnato, che il "matrimonio non può essere spezzato"
> Mi sono sposata con un bravissimo ragazzo, col quale condivido amicizia, modo di scherzare, una visione simile dello stare insieme, della famiglia ecc..
> Con lui mi sento protetta, sento un legame di affetto molto forte, una stima, un essere sempre l'uno dalla parte dell'altro, sempre pronti ad aiutarsi.
> ...


Ciao e benvenuta, cosa dirti in fondo sei tata chiarissima nell'esposizione,  tuo marito è sotto ed è un affetto forte ma non l'Amore, l'unica cosa che mi chiedo è per quel motivo lo hai sposato : ingenuità, il sapersi accontentare (allora) .. Ora nn è facile scegliere lo comprendo benissimo da una parte hai una famiglia apparentemente serena ed un marito che è' soprattutto un ottimo amico e che onta su di te e dall'altra l'amore condiviso con un uomo con i suoi problemi .... C la fi a continuare così o sei arrivata al limite???


----------



## Perla (5 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao e benvenuta, cosa dirti in fondo sei tata chiarissima nell'esposizione,  tuo marito è sotto ed è un affetto forte ma non l'Amore, l'unica cosa che mi chiedo è per quel motivo lo hai sposato : ingenuità, il sapersi accontentare (allora) .. Ora nn è facile scegliere lo comprendo benissimo da una parte hai una famiglia apparentemente serena ed un marito che è' soprattutto un ottimo amico e che onta su di te e dall'altra l'amore condiviso con un uomo con i suoi problemi .... C la fi a continuare così o sei arrivata al limite???


Grazie Fiammetta.
Sono vicino al limite, ma forse non ci sono ancora, altrimenti avrei preso una decisione.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Giugno 2013)

Perla ha detto:


> Grazie Fiammetta.
> Sono vicino al limite, ma forse non ci sono ancora, altrimenti avrei preso una decisione.


Mi auguro che avrai le idee più chiare quando sarà necessario


----------



## Perla (5 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mi auguro che avrai le idee più chiare quando sarà necessario


Lo spero anche io. 
Mi sono dimenticata di risponderti al perchè allora l'ho sposato

In casa mia avevo visto i miei annientarsi in un rapporto distruttivo, e pensavo che la soluzione per poter portare avanti una famiglia fosse quella di avere dei sentimenti "moderati" fatti di fiducia, e condivisione.
E' stato perciò, credo, la paura di sentimenti troppo forti. La paura di non saper gestire la gelosia, l'attaccamento eccessivo, la passione...

Poi però, la vita mi ha presentato il conto di questa scelta sbagliata. 

Adesso si tratta di accettare ancora un amore un po' ragionato da parte mia, rinunciando ad una parte di me stessa, o di tagliare la vita costruita fino ad adesso (che io sento come un lutto) per abbracciare qualcosa di sconosciuto e che continua a farmi paura....
O .... continuare così (ma adesso ne sento tutta l'impossibilità)


----------



## Carola (5 Giugno 2013)

Io ho terrore di scegliere
Paura
Saprei cosa fare
Ma giuro timore di fare male a troppi x fare"  bene "a me


----------



## Brunetta (5 Giugno 2013)

Perla ha detto:


> Miseria.... :w00t:


E' la cosa più frequente, a leggere qui.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Giugno 2013)

Perla ha detto:


> Lo spero anche io.
> Mi sono dimenticata di risponderti al perchè allora l'ho sposato
> 
> In casa mia avevo visto i miei annientarsi in un rapporto distruttivo, e pensavo che la soluzione per poter portare avanti una famiglia fosse quella di avere dei sentimenti "moderati" fatti di fiducia, e condivisione.
> ...


Tu credi che con l'amante continuerebbe la passione?


----------



## Perla (5 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu credi che con l'amante continuerebbe la passione?


Questo non lo so. So che la nostra storia è stata impostata in modo diverso. Forse perchè non siamo dei ragazzi giovani come lo eravamo io e mio marito ai tempi, e quindi ci rendiamo conto di errori fatti all'interno dei nostri matrimoni o forse perchè fra noi è scattato ciò che non è scattato con gli altri, non so questo

So che ci accorgiamo di come spesso anche coppie che partono con sentimenti importanti, poi si mettano sedute e lascino andare tutti gli eventi, non coltivino la vicinanza, la condivisione delle cose della vita, delle emozioni (anche riferite a cose diverse da noi due). Spesso ci si allontana pian piano, fino ad arrivare a fare due vite parallele, che non si incontrano, pur vivendo sotto lo stesso tetto. Quando te ne accorgi.... spesso è tardi

Noi abbiamo voglia ogni giorno di venirci incontro.
Lui sicuramente è un po' meno "ricco", è abituato a vivere un po' in superficie, ma desidera una vita più "vera" ed ha fatto grandi passi, ed io pure, in modo diverso, grazie a lui

Non so se la passione potrebbe finire... certo la convivenza porta sempre ad una minore attrazione, ma... per adesso ho fiducia in quello che c'è fra noi

Invece ho meno fiducia nella sua capacità di rinunciare al denaro. Sotto questo aspetto, lui è molto limitato. E'abituato a spendere e spesso a immedesimarsi nel suo lavoro e nel suo denaro. 
Questo legame che ha con lei per questo motivo lo vedo come un grande scoglio (a lei è intestato tutto, per esigenze lavorative sue, lui rimarrebbe quasi in mutande in caso di separazione)
Sotto questo aspetto è debole, ed è una debolezza che non mi piace, ma adesso è difficile spiegare tutto in poche righe


----------



## Brunetta (5 Giugno 2013)

Perla ha detto:


> Questo non lo so. So che la nostra storia è stata impostata in modo diverso. Forse perchè non siamo dei ragazzi giovani come lo eravamo io e mio marito ai tempi, e quindi ci rendiamo conto di errori fatti all'interno dei nostri matrimoni o forse perchè fra noi è scattato ciò che non è scattato con gli altri, non so questo
> 
> So che ci accorgiamo di come spesso anche coppie che partono con sentimenti importanti, poi si mettano sedute e lascino andare tutti gli eventi, non coltivino la vicinanza, la condivisione delle cose della vita, delle emozioni (anche riferite a cose diverse da noi due). Spesso ci si allontana pian piano, fino ad arrivare a fare due vite parallele, che non si incontrano, pur vivendo sotto lo stesso tetto. Quando te ne accorgi.... spesso è tardi
> 
> ...


Sai come e perché "funzionano" gli oroscopi? Quando leggi il tuo (tu ipotetico) profilo astrale cerchi gli aspetti che ti corrispondono, i profili sono molto generici e interpretabili e contengono un po' di tutto. Mentre leggi gli aspetti che ti piacciono ti colpiscono, quelli che non gradisci o che senti lontani li "scarti" e, finita la lettura, due persone che hanno letto lo stesso oroscopo (non importa quando siano nate) si saranno riconosciute nel profilo ma ne riferiranno due diversi. Allo stesso modo interpretiamo le persone e i rapporti con loro attraverso le lenti che indossiamo. Così la persona viene "modificata" in base ai nostri bisogni e una persona gretta la troviamo responsabile e un impulsivo passionale e così via. Conoscersi da amanti non è convivere e spesso amanti perfetti sono compagni molto deludenti. Rifletti prima di distruggere qualcosa di importante per qualcosa che magari esiste solo parzialmente.


----------



## Perla (5 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai come e perché "funzionano" gli oroscopi? Quando leggi il tuo (tu ipotetico) profilo astrale cerchi gli aspetti che ti corrispondono, i profili sono molto generici e interpretabili e contengono un po' di tutto. Mentre leggi gli aspetti che ti piacciono ti colpiscono, quelli che non gradisci o che senti lontani li "scarti" e, finita la lettura, due persone che hanno letto lo stesso oroscopo (non importa quando siano nate) si saranno riconosciute nel profilo ma ne riferiranno due diversi. Allo stesso modo interpretiamo le persone e i rapporti con loro attraverso le lenti che indossiamo. Così la persona viene "modificata" in base ai nostri bisogni e una persona gretta la troviamo responsabile e un impulsivo passionale e così via. *Conoscersi da amanti non è convivere e spesso amanti perfetti sono compagni molto deludenti.* Rifletti prima di distruggere qualcosa di importante per qualcosa che magari esiste solo parzialmente.


Questo è sicuramente vero. Anche se difficile poi da capire sul caso specifico, sopratutto se sei coinvolta.
MA ti ringrazio molto, rifletterò su queste parole.


----------



## sienne (5 Giugno 2013)

Ciao,

scusa ... la mia crudeltà!

debolezza? da che bocca escono queste parole?
chi si fa portare e si fa pagare tutto? 
da chi, non è mai stata sola.

lui ... devo poi, provvedere per due famiglie! 

lavori? 
l'amore è bello, si. ma la fame, di fa scappare dalla finestra. 

sienne


----------



## Perla (5 Giugno 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> scusa ... la mia crudeltà!
> 
> ...


Non mi faccio pagare tutto, è lui che non mi permette mai di pagare. Come ho detto si identifica nell'uomo che paga e non è possibile fare diversamente, te lo assicuro.
Io non ho bisogno di soldi e non è per questo che sto con lui. E' proprio una cosa sua.
Si io lavoro.

LA chiamo debolezza perchè per lui è una cosa molto forte avere dei soldi "in più"
Esce dalla mia bocca, consapevole di avere altre debolezze. Non l'ho condannato, solo cercato di spiegare questo suo aspetto. Possiamo parlare delle mie debolezze, tranquillamente, ne ho molte, anche in più per altri se qualcuno ne vuole.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Giugno 2013)

Perla ha detto:


> Non mi faccio pagare tutto, è lui che non mi permette mai di pagare. Come ho detto si identifica nell'uomo che paga e non è possibile fare diversamente, te lo assicuro.
> Io non ho bisogno di soldi e non è per questo che sto con lui. E' proprio una cosa sua.
> Si io lavoro.
> 
> ...


Magari anche una donna in più


----------



## Nocciola (5 Giugno 2013)

Perla ha detto:


> Non mi faccio pagare tutto, è lui che non mi permette mai di pagare. Come ho detto si identifica nell'uomo che paga e non è possibile fare diversamente, te lo assicuro.
> Io non ho bisogno di soldi e non è per questo che sto con lui. E' proprio una cosa sua.
> Si io lavoro.
> 
> ...


Se tu non sei d'accordo dubito che possa obbligarti


----------



## Perla (5 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se tu non sei d'accordo dubito che possa obbligarti


no, infatti non mi obbliga. E'una cosa che piace a lui e mi chiede di lasciargli fare. 
Da parte mia, che so che il legame è basato su altro, non  trovo una cosa così terribile se paga la cena.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Giugno 2013)

Perla ha detto:


> no, infatti non mi obbliga. E'una cosa che piace a lui e mi chiede di lasciargli fare.
> Da parte mia, che so che il legame è basato su altro, non  trovo una cosa così terribile se paga la cena.


Mi sembrava che fosse una cosa che un po ti infastidiva. Quindi non capivo perché gliela lasciassi fare.
Scusa sull'argomento parto prevenuta


----------



## Brunetta (5 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi sembrava che fosse una cosa che un po ti infastidiva. Quindi non capivo perché gliela lasciassi fare.
> Scusa sull'argomento parto prevenuta


Mi sembra un particolare di scarsa importanza nel contesto.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi sembra un particolare di scarsa importanza nel contesto.


Dici? Per me è un particolare rilevante in un rapporto.
In questo rapporto probabilmente non lo è.


----------



## perplesso (5 Giugno 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> A prescindere dalla relazione con l'altro, penso che dovresti lasciare tuo marito.
> Non dirmi che ora ha bisogno di te, perché lui ha bisogno di una donna che lo ami veramente.
> Magari aspetta che la sua situazione familiare migliori, ma regalagli la libertà di stare con una donna che lo ami davvero.


se lui è in depressione e lei lo lascia (anche senza dirgli perchè ha un altro da anni....) quest'uomo crolla

se lui si rimette in sesto e lei lo molla....questo ricade in depressione.

l'unica salvezza per Perla è spingerlo sottilmente a guardarsi attorno


----------



## Perla (5 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi sembrava che fosse una cosa che un po ti infastidiva. Quindi non capivo perché gliela lasciassi fare.
> Scusa sull'argomento parto prevenuta


No, figurati, nessuna scusa 

Non mi da fastidio il pagamento della cena, quanto il fatto che lui senta i soldi come una specie di identificazione.

E' una cosa di cui abbiamo parlato e lui si è reso conto (forse in parte) di aver sempre risolto le cose coi soldi. E' sempre stato benestante e assente in casa. Questo (insieme ad altre cose, fra cui un tradimento della moglie), ha contribuito a provocare una distanza fra loro che vivono come estranei e con forti rancori l'uno verso l'altro.

Nonostante si accorga di questo non riesce a staccarsi da un'immagine ormai costruita nel tempo, di lui con la bella macchina, ecc..ecc..
Anche coi figli, si fa in quattro perchè abbiano tutto il necessario, arriva a viziarli, ma poi ha difficoltà nel relazionarsi con loro profondamente.

Queste sue "debolezze" e molte mie (la mia non indipendenza, l'aver bisogno sempre di qualcuno accanto ed altre..) sono uscite piano piano nei nostri dialoghi, e nei nostri gesti, e, come ho scritto più sopra, per la prima volta abbiamo rotto quel muro che spesso ci separa dagli altri, fatto da maschere che mettiamo per difenderci.

Forse non riesco a spiegarmi.... Ma questo ci lega molto


----------



## Brunetta (5 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dici? Per me è un particolare rilevante in un rapporto.
> In questo rapporto probabilmente non lo è.


Non ho detto che è irrilevante in un rapporto ma non rilevante nel contesto. Questa ha un amante (per me inaffidabile collezionista) da anni e sta distruggendo la sua famiglia, non credo che se il conto in pizzeria lo pagano a metà o lo paga lui sia un reale problema, se non nella misura in cui definisce lui.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Giugno 2013)

Perla ha detto:


> No, figurati, nessuna scusa
> 
> Non mi da fastidio il pagamento della cena, quanto il fatto che lui senta i soldi come una specie di identificazione.
> 
> ...


 Il fatto che sia un anaffettivo che si relazione attraverso il denaro ti lega a lui?


----------



## Perla (5 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho detto che è irrilevante in un rapporto ma non rilevante nel contesto. Questa ha un amante (*per me inaffidabile collezionista*) da anni e sta distruggendo la sua famiglia, non credo che se il conto in pizzeria lo pagano a metà o lo paga lui sia un reale problema, se non nella misura in cui definisce lui.


No, questo sinceramente non lo penso.
Ovviamente tutti siamo stati ingannati da qualcuno, ed io posso essere in questo momento una di queste, ma adesso mi sento di dire che è un uomo serio.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Giugno 2013)

Perla ha detto:


> No, figurati, nessuna scusa
> 
> Non mi da fastidio il pagamento della cena, quanto il fatto che lui senta i soldi come una specie di identificazione.
> 
> ...


Ti sei spiegata benissimo.
Cerchi costantemente un uomo che ti protegga e accudisca e lui probabilmente una donna che dipenda in qualche modo da lui e l'uso dei soldi lo gratifica in questo senso.
Per lo stesso motivo non mi piace che paghino per me se non di tanto in tanto e non amo chi da ai soldi, al lusso e alla richezza tanta importanza.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Giugno 2013)

Perla ha detto:


> No, questo sinceramente non lo penso.
> Ovviamente tutti siamo stati ingannati da qualcuno, ed io posso essere in questo momento una di queste, ma adesso mi sento di dire che è un uomo serio.


Io non lo conosco. Sei tu che descrivi un uomo di quel genere.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti sei spiegata benissimo.
> Cerchi costantemente un uomo che ti protegga e accudisca e lui probabilmente una donna che dipenda in qualche modo da lui e l'uso dei soldi lo gratifica in questo senso.
> Per lo stesso motivo non mi piace che paghino per me se non di tanto in tanto e non amo chi *da ai soldi, al lusso e alla richezza tanta importanza*.


:up: questo sì è preoccupante.


----------



## Perla (5 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti lega molto a lui il fatto che sia un anaffettivo che si relazione attraverso il denaro ti lega a lui?


No mi lega a lui il fatto che abbiamo scavato nelle nostre debolezze, che stiamo cercando insieme di progredire e non indossiamo maschere per mostrarci migliori, ma cerchiamo di migliorare


----------



## Nocciola (5 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho detto che è irrilevante in un rapporto ma non rilevante nel contesto. Questa ha un amante (per me inaffidabile collezionista) da anni e sta distruggendo la sua famiglia, non credo che se il conto in pizzeria lo pagano a metà o lo paga lui sia un reale problema, se non nella misura in cui definisce lui.


Il fatto che non paghino sugnifica per me che lui si pone in una pisizione superiore rispetto a lei. Per me è un segnale rilevante in un rapporto e al suo posto rifletterei


----------



## Perla (5 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti sei spiegata benissimo.
> Cerchi costantemente un uomo che ti protegga e accudisca e lui probabilmente una donna che dipenda in qualche modo da lui e l'uso dei soldi lo gratifica in questo senso.
> Per lo stesso motivo non mi piace che paghino per me se non di tanto in tanto e *non amo chi da ai soldi, al lusso e alla richezza tanta importanza*.


Sì, anche io non amo questo suo lato. 

Sulla prima parte, è una costante nella mia vita, trovare uomini protettivi e che probabilmente hanno bisogno di una donna che non sia indipendente. Evidentemente io ho bisogno di questo tipo di uomini. (visto che parliamo di debolezze)

In questo senso, la mia terapeuta ritiene che il problema non sia tanto  decidere fra le due situazioni, quanto risolvere questa mia perenne sorta di "dipendenza" che sta, secondo lei, alla base di molte mie insoddisfazioni e scelte avventate. Solo DOPO aver risolto questa, potrò, secondo lei, vedere più chiaro


----------



## Nocciola (5 Giugno 2013)

Perla ha detto:


> Sì, anche io non amo questo suo lato.
> 
> Sulla prima parte, è una costante nella mia vita, trovare uomini protettivi e che probabilmente hanno bisogno di una donna che non sia indipendente. Evidentemente io ho bisogno di questo tipo di uomini. (visto che parliamo di debolezze)
> 
> In questo senso, la mia terapeuta ritiene che il problema non sia tanto  decidere fra le due situazioni, quanto risolvere questa mia perenne sorta di "dipendenza" che sta, secondo lei, alla base di molte mie insoddisfazioni e scelte avventate. Solo DOPO aver risolto questa, potrò, secondo lei, vedere più chiaro


Sono d'accordo con la terapeuta per quanto puó valere.
Peró se non ami questo suo lato non sottovalutarlo e cerca di smorzarlo.


----------



## Perla (5 Giugno 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> se lui è in depressione e lei lo lascia (anche senza dirgli perchè ha un altro da anni....) quest'uomo crolla
> 
> se lui si rimette in sesto e lei lo molla....questo ricade in depressione.
> 
> l'unica salvezza per Perla è spingerlo sottilmente a guardarsi attorno


Ciao Perplesso. In questo momento non potrei farlo. La sua situazione è davvero molto preoccupante, e la mia eventuale scelta riguarda il "futuro", non l'immediato.


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Giugno 2013)

C'è poco da fare.

Quando sei dentro, vedi le cose in un certo modo.
Ma anche da fuori, le puoi vedere in modi diversi.

Leggo, capisco, posso concordare sull'interpretazione di Brunetta -anaffettivo che si relaziona attraverso i soldi-
Ma posso anche vedere un uomo che ama coccolare le persone a cui tiene con i mezzi che ha. E se ha più soldi, si sentirà gratificato dal potere prendersi cura di lei in quel modo.
(oddio, più difficile mettere in una luce positiva il rapporto coi figli che ha descritto Perla)

Cercare di ridimensionare la "perfezione" (relativa, rispetto al marito) dell'amante sarebbe molto importante per permettere a Perla di avere più lucidità.

Ma "assalirlo" prendendo spunto da due frasi che dice, mi sembra controproducente.
Lei ci sta insieme da 4 anni. In 4 anni il loro sentimento (vero? finto? chissà) è diventato più intenso.
Demolirlo rendendo il suo amante meno meritevole ai suoi occhi, più che impossibile in questo momento, è controproducente.

Non cambierà idea su di lui.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> C'è poco da fare.
> 
> Quando sei dentro, vedi le cose in un certo modo.
> Ma anche da fuori, le puoi vedere in modi diversi.
> ...


non so Brunetta ma io non ho nessuna intenzione di demolire nessuno.
A me non piace questo lato per il resto sarà sicuramente l'uomo migliore del mondo.
Sono stata nei panni di Perla e so come si sente ma a differenza sua non sono mai dipesa da nessuno e io su questo lavorerei come di sicuro io devo lavorare su altro


----------



## Perla (5 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> C'è poco da fare.
> 
> Quando sei dentro, vedi le cose in un certo modo.
> Ma anche da fuori, le puoi vedere in modi diversi.
> ...


Nausica, ciao, io non penso che lui sia migliore di mio marito. 
E' solo che con lui c'è stato un desiderio di cambiare di crescere, di confidarsi in modo profondo, che non c'è stato con mio marito (ma non per una sua colpa)

Sul fatto che lui sia tendenzialmente anaffettivo, è vero, ma riconoscerlo per lui, è stato come rendersi conto di tante cose sbagliate che ha fatto anche coi figli, e sta cercando di rimediare anche con loro.
Forse è tutta un'illusione, ma ... noi crediamo che grazie al nostro incontro siamo "cambiati", o meglio, ci siamo "svegliati" e vogliamo cambiare. 
Lo so sembra tutto molto melodrammatico.... ma io lo sento così.


----------



## Perla (5 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> non so Brunetta ma io non ho nessuna intenzione di demolire nessuno.
> A me non piace questo lato per il resto sarà sicuramente l'uomo migliore del mondo.
> Sono stata nei panni di Perla e so come si sente ma a differenza sua non sono mai dipesa da nessuno e io su questo lavorerei come di sicuro io devo lavorare su altro


Si, Farfalla, questo di lavorare sulla mia dipendenza voglio farlo,a prescindere da tutto. Per me però è difficile dopo una vita vissuta così....


----------



## sienne (5 Giugno 2013)

Perla ha detto:


> Si, Farfalla, questo di lavorare sulla mia dipendenza voglio farlo,a prescindere da tutto. Per me però è difficile dopo una vita vissuta così....



Ciao,

con questo tipo di ragionamento ... cioè atteggiamento, non vai molto lontana. 

chi ha il problema delle "dipendenza" di questo tipo, è perché ha una certa storia alle spalle. 

perciò, non da senso cosa dici ... per tutti è difficile affrontare certe questioni. 

se la si vuole affrontare ... riflettere come si pone nel concreto ... e iniziare ... 

tutto il resto ... parole che si perdono nell'aria ... 

sienne


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Giugno 2013)

Posso chiederti come mai vai da una terapeuta?
Che cosa ti ha spinto?
La tua storia con l'amante, o una esigenza anteriore?


----------



## Perla (5 Giugno 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> con questo tipo di ragionamento ... cioè atteggiamento, non vai molto lontana.
> 
> ...


Infatti mi sono decisa di andare in terapia...
Ho una storia alle spalle, nella mia famiglia, con situazioni molto difficili. Una madre con problematiche di origine nervosa, un padre assente. Mia madre era l'unica figura che avevo, ma era instabile, a volte persino pericolosa, ma asfissiante e possessiva. Dal punto di vista pratico ero molto accudita.
Ma... non si possono spiegare qui certe situazioni e non voglio darmi giustificazioni sia chiaro, però nemmeno fingere che non abbia vissuto sempre nell'accudimento più totale, e in altrettanto totale assenza affettiva, nella mia famiglia.


----------



## Perla (5 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Posso chiederti come mai vai da una terapeuta?
> Che cosa ti ha spinto?
> La tua storia con l'amante, o una esigenza anteriore?


tutte e due Nausica...


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Giugno 2013)

Perla ha detto:


> tutte e due Nausica...



Hai parlato di come ti sei aperta con il tuo amante, di come grazie a questo dialogo stai cercando di migliorare.

hai comunicato qualcosa di tutto questo a tuo marito? Il dialogo che senti così importante col tuo amante, non potresti -non dico copiarlo, mi vengono i brividi a usare questa parola- ma crearne uno con tuo marito?

Lo tieni all'oscuro di quello che pensi e senti, per quel che riguarda le tue debolezze?


----------



## sienne (5 Giugno 2013)

Perla ha detto:


> Infatti mi sono decisa di andare in terapia...
> Ho una storia alle spalle, nella mia famiglia, con situazioni molto difficili. Una madre con problematiche di origine nervosa, un padre assente. Mia madre era l'unica figura che avevo, ma era instabile, a volte persino pericolosa, ma asfissiante e possessiva. Dal punto di vista pratico ero molto accudita.
> Ma... non si possono spiegare qui certe situazioni e non voglio darmi giustificazioni sia chiaro, però nemmeno fingere che non abbia vissuto sempre nell'accudimento più totale, e in altrettanto totale assenza affettiva, nella mia famiglia.



Ciao,

sia ben chiaro, che tu non devi spiegare o giustificare nulla, che non ti va.
soprattutto a me ... sono solo riflessioni che do, forse in modo sgarbato,
e mi scuso nuovamente ... 

ma leggo molte giustificazioni ... del perché ecc. 

come ora ... è la famiglia d'origine ... 

non capisco. sai. e allora? ... un conto è non sapere ... ma sai!!! 
una volta che si sa ... se si vuole, si prende il toro per le corna ... 

ho nuovamente quella velata di ... giustificazione, per non fare ... 

e per tutto che ti ha già detto la tua analista, sembra che non è da poco tempo 
che ci vai ... 

non prendertela ... assolutamente niente di personale ...
forse ti fa riflettere ... forse no ... 

sienne


----------



## Perla (5 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Hai parlato di come ti sei aperta con il tuo amante, di come grazie a questo dialogo stai cercando di migliorare.
> 
> hai comunicato qualcosa di tutto questo a tuo marito? Il dialogo che senti così importante col tuo amante, non potresti -non dico copiarlo, mi vengono i brividi a usare questa parola- ma crearne uno con tuo marito?
> 
> Lo tieni all'oscuro di quello che pensi e senti, per quel che riguarda le tue debolezze?


Io sono stata "allevata" (ripeto che ho avuto come unico referente mia madre che mi ha anche allontanata da tutti dipingendo mio padre, i nonni ecc.. come mostri) con un preciso scambio, con lei.
Lei mi accudiva e faceva tutto, era molto attenta a cosa mangiavo, ai vestiti, se dormivo ore di sonno sufficienti eccc
Io la ascoltavo, fin da piccola, coi suoi sfoghi sui nemici che aveva intorno. 
Questo mi ha portato ad essere un'ottima ascoltatrice, e alla capacità di immedesimarmi e "capire" gli altri anche coi loro difetti, e le loro debolezze

Questa mia capacità di supportare gli altri viene spesso scambiata per una grande forza. Anche mio marito psicologicamente si appoggia sempre a me, e in "cambio" (non è esattamente un cambio ovvio, ma è per spiegare il meccanismo) dà una serie di cose pratiche nelle quali io mi sento imbranata.
Quando ho tentato di parlare di me, questo improvviso ruolo diverso lo ha... boh non so.. insomma non è stato in grado di accettarlo diciamo così

Poi ho invece trovato nell'altro quella voglia di confrontarsi profondamente. Parlo di voglia non di totale capacità. Abbiamo sempre difficoltà a comprendere, ma se c'è la volontà si fanno dei passi avanti.


----------



## Perla (5 Giugno 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> sia ben chiaro, che tu non devi spiegare o giustificare nulla, che non ti va.
> soprattutto a me ... sono solo riflessioni che do, forse in modo sgarbato,
> ...


No, non mi voglio giustificare, anzi prendere coscienza di queste cose non è stato facile.
Infatti sono vissuta nell'adorazione di mia madre e capire che forse aveva sbagliato non è stato facile.
Sono cose che accetto da poco tempo. 
Ho sempre preferito non vedere questo periodo della mia vita.
Adesso cerco di risolvere alcuni .... danni che ha lasciato, ma so bene che sono io che devo darmi da fare, e che le situazioni difficili le hanno vissute tutti.
Sto solo raccontando la mia, solo per ... raccontare, non per giustificare.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Giugno 2013)

Perla ha detto:


> Nausica, ciao, io non penso che lui sia migliore di mio marito.
> E' solo che con lui c'è stato un desiderio di cambiare di crescere, di confidarsi in modo profondo, che non c'è stato con mio marito (ma non per una sua colpa)
> 
> Sul fatto che lui sia tendenzialmente anaffettivo, è vero, ma riconoscerlo per lui, è stato come rendersi conto di tante cose sbagliate che ha fatto anche coi figli, e sta cercando di rimediare anche con loro.
> ...


Non è melodrammatico è irreale! Voi state tradendo le vostre famiglie e state parlando di migliorarvi!! Va bene raccontarsela ma siete due Bovary!


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Giugno 2013)

Perla ha detto:


> Io sono stata "allevata" (ripeto che ho avuto come unico referente mia madre che mi ha anche allontanata da tutti dipingendo mio padre, i nonni ecc.. come mostri) con un preciso scambio, con lei.
> Lei mi accudiva e faceva tutto, era molto attenta a cosa mangiavo, ai vestiti, se dormivo ore di sonno sufficienti eccc
> Io la ascoltavo, fin da piccola, coi suoi sfoghi sui nemici che aveva intorno.
> Questo mi ha portato ad essere un'ottima ascoltatrice, e alla capacità di immedesimarmi e "capire" gli altri anche coi loro difetti, e le loro debolezze
> ...



Bè i cambiamenti disorientano, normale, no?
Quanto tempo ci stai mettendo, tu, per cambiare un pochino? Anche solo per capire quale è il problema?

E' tuo marito, che ti ama. Provaci ancora. Potrebbe stupirti. 
Un poco alla volta, con naturalezza. Gli vuoi bene, no?
Fatti guidare da questo.
Fino a che continui ad allontanarti da lui...

Per il resto, so che ci sono esperienze che segnano.
E vedo che le tue le hai ben razionalizzate etc etc
E queste cose richiedono tempo, e la necessità di cambiare, non solo un desiderio di migliorare.

Ma attenta, capisco il metterti in guardia di Sienne.

Mio fratello, anche lui, ha ben presente quali sono le sue debolezze create dalla sua storia.
Ma lui le usa come scuse.
Se non sono in grado di fare questo.. è per quel motivo lì. Mica ci posso fare nulla.

E' vero che sei in stallo, ma è anche vero che non ti stai muovendo davvero in nessunissima direzione, aspetti...

Parla a tuo marito, cerca un nuovo dialogo con lui.
Non so se è possibile, ovviamente, ma vale la pena riprovarci, magari.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Bè i cambiamenti disorientano, normale, no?
> Quanto tempo ci stai mettendo, tu, per cambiare un pochino? Anche solo per capire quale è il problema?
> 
> E' tuo marito, che ti ama. Provaci ancora. Potrebbe stupirti.
> ...


Approvo tutto quello che hai scritto a Perla. Veramente di apprezzo sempre.


----------



## sienne (5 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è melodrammatico è irreale! Voi state tradendo le vostre famiglie e state parlando di migliorarvi!! Va bene raccontarsela ma siete due Bovary!



Ciao,

infatti, c'è qualcosa che non quadra ... o che mi sfugge ... 

sono quattro anni, non quattro giorni ... -> dimensione di non poco tempo ... 

e ci sono voluti quattro anni per scoprire ciò e non fare nulla? 

non quadra ... 

sienne


----------



## Perla (5 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è melodrammatico è irreale! Voi state tradendo le vostre famiglie e state parlando di migliorarvi!! Va bene raccontarsela ma siete due Bovary!


Brunetta io non discuto il tuo modo di vedere la cosa, ma ricorda che non si può dividere le persone fra traditi e traditori, fra amanti e mogli ufficiali, i primi pieni di virtù e i secondi da buttare.
Ci sono di mezzo le persone e ogni persona è a sè. 
I giudizi così lapidari nascondono anch'essi delle paure personali.


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Approvo tutto quello che hai scritto a Perla. Veramente di apprezzo sempre.



Bè, grazie... mi imbarazzi un poco, ma grazie...


----------



## Brunetta (5 Giugno 2013)

Perla ha detto:


> Brunetta io non discuto il tuo modo di vedere la cosa, ma ricorda che non si può dividere le persone fra traditi e traditori, fra amanti e mogli ufficiali, i primi pieni di virtù e i secondi da buttare.
> Ci sono di mezzo le persone e ogni persona è a sè.
> I giudizi così lapidari nascondono anch'essi delle paure personali.


 Hai letto tutto Madame Bovary? La letteratura a volte può aiutare.


----------



## sienne (5 Giugno 2013)

Ciao Nau,

non capisco ... 

perché deve mettersi in guardia da me? 

sienne


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Giugno 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Nau,
> 
> non capisco ...
> 
> ...




No, dicevo, capisco che tu la metta in guardia dal lasciarsi andare alle proprie debolezze senza lottare contro di essere.
Tu dici a lei di stare attenta a non etc etc.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Giugno 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Nau,
> 
> non capisco ...
> 
> ...


Ha detto il contrario: capisce quello che stai dicendo a Perla.


----------



## sienne (5 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> No, dicevo, capisco che tu la metta in guardia dal lasciarsi andare alle proprie debolezze senza lottare contro di essere.
> Tu dici a lei di stare attenta a non etc etc.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Ha detto il contrario: capisce quello che stai dicendo a Perla.


Ciao,

 ... perfetto ... sry ... 

non c'è niente di più velenoso che ... il "si ... ma ..."
(Perla, tu hai un linguaggio molto più articolato, ma la base è questa)

stagnazione garantita ... è proprio un modo di pensare ... 

sienne


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Giugno 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> ... perfetto ... sry ...
> 
> ...


Ok, ok, però dai, non esageriamo nel verso opposto.

Io ci ho messo anni a uscire un briciolo dalla sudditanza che sentivo verso mio marito.
Non ho ancora smesso di scusarmi se mi urtano.
Etc etc.

Riconoscere la difficoltà si può... basta non adagiarcisi....

(leggo sempre il tuo 3D, solo che non ho proprio nulla da dire, e allora leggo e basta...)


----------



## Perla (5 Giugno 2013)

Ringrazio tutti per i vostri commenti. 

Per Brunetta: sì, ho letto Madame Bovary


----------



## sienne (5 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ok, ok, però dai, non esageriamo nel verso opposto.
> 
> Io ci ho messo anni a uscire un briciolo dalla sudditanza che sentivo verso mio marito.
> Non ho ancora smesso di scusarmi se mi urtano.
> ...


Ciao

la tua è un'altra storia ... con dinamiche molto differenti!

vedi, forse ci sono molte altre cose, che non sappiamo. 
mi baso su ciò che scrive. 
sono quattro anni ... quattro ... 


la vita passa ... e ancora non ha intrapreso un granché, mi sembra ... 
neanche ha parlato con il marito ... 
con questo ritmo ... ok ... 

hai ragione ... ad ognuno i suoi tempi ... 

scusatemi ... 

oramai ... sto diventando maestra nello scusarmi pure io ... 

sienne

ps: ok ... mi segui ... perciò conosci i miei frullati! .... aiaiaiai ....


----------



## Perla (5 Giugno 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> la tua è un'altra storia ... con dinamiche molto differenti!
> 
> ...


Scusa Sienne, ma dove ti segue? (Se posso)
Si tratta di qualcosa sul forum?


----------



## sienne (5 Giugno 2013)

Perla ha detto:


> Scusa Sienne, ma dove ti segue? (Se posso)
> Si tratta di qualcosa sul forum?



Ciao,

mi segue nella sezione "privée".

il mio 3d si chiama ... "nuova tappa" ... 

nel senso, che sto per iniziare una nuova fase della mia vita. 

mi sto separando. tutto qua. 

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> C'è poco da fare.
> 
> Quando sei dentro, vedi le cose in un certo modo.
> Ma anche da fuori, le puoi vedere in modi diversi.
> ...


Ma l'invidia è na brutta bestia eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2013)

Perla ha detto:


> Nausica, ciao, io non penso che lui sia migliore di mio marito.
> E' solo che con lui c'è stato un desiderio di cambiare di crescere, di confidarsi in modo profondo, che non c'è stato con mio marito (ma non per una sua colpa)
> 
> Sul fatto che lui sia tendenzialmente anaffettivo, è vero, ma riconoscerlo per lui, è stato come rendersi conto di tante cose sbagliate che ha fatto anche coi figli, e sta cercando di rimediare anche con loro.
> ...


Perla il mondo affettivo diverso spaventa no?
Poi come fai a dar credito a Brunetta?
Mica lei ha mai vissuto certe cose sai?

La vita parallela...

Parli troppo a mio avviso di dinamiche tue personali...

E se mi ascolti vedrai che sta discussione  finirà con questa sentenza:
1) Tu hai problemi
2) Ti serve un bravo psicoterapeuta...

Finisce sempre così in questi casi...qui dentro...e sempre con la malcapitata di turno...

Ci scommetti?
Lascia correre...


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2013)

Perla ha detto:


> Brunetta io non discuto il tuo modo di vedere la cosa, ma ricorda che non si può dividere le persone fra traditi e traditori, fra amanti e mogli ufficiali, i primi pieni di virtù e i secondi da buttare.
> Ci sono di mezzo le persone e ogni persona è a sè.
> I giudizi così lapidari nascondono anch'essi delle paure personali.


:up::up::up::up::up::up:
Verissimo.

I giudizi lapidari 
nascondono
paure personali

e chi non si accetta
va esorcizzato...

Ah sei una perla!:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Perla (5 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perla il mondo affettivo diverso spaventa no?
> Poi come fai a dar credito a Brunetta?
> Mica lei ha mai vissuto certe cose sai?
> 
> ...



Conte.... sono già da una psicoterapeuta  E sono consapevole di avere problemi  
Sono perciò in una botte di ferro


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2013)

Perla ha detto:


> Conte.... sono già da una psicoterapeuta  E sono consapevole di avere problemi
> Sono perciò in una botte di ferro


Allora mi raccomando tu che sei nuova...
Non farti istillare altre seghe in te la testa...
Qualcuno qui dentro è molto bravo a farlo...
Usando frasi ad hoc...

Prima ti accorgi che per certe donne gira come gira a te...meglio stai...

E scoprirai che non vi è in realtà nessuna doppia vita...
Ma due aspetti di un'unica vita: la tua.

E secondo me puoi solo dirti...o dire a sta gente...ohi cicci...a me è capitato questo.

Ed è andata così...

Sto posto non deve influenzare in nessun modo la tua vita reale e tanto meno il rapporto con tuo marito 

Ok?


----------



## Nocciola (5 Giugno 2013)

Perla ha detto:


> Conte.... sono già da una psicoterapeuta  E sono consapevole di avere problemi
> Sono perciò in una botte di ferro





contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora mi raccomando tu che sei nuova...
> Non farti istillare altre seghe in te la testa...
> Qualcuno qui dentro è molto bravo a farlo...
> Usando frasi ad hoc...
> ...


Mi permetto di darti il consiglio opposto.
Non di farti influenzare ma di leggere e accogliere tutto wuello che ti viene detto anche le cose che fanno male. Quelle inutili le scarti ma dopo un attimo, non alla prima lettura
io sono entrate  qui coem te, con una storia simile. Mi hanno detto di tutto, le cattiverie gratuite le ho lasciate scivolare, tutto ilz resto mi ha siutato e molto. Soprattutto le bastonate. 
Proprio l'altro giorno dicevo a un utente di questo forum quanto sono legata a questo posto perchè mi ha aperto nuove prospettive, mi ha aiutato a capire alcune cose e ormai fa parte in qual modo della mia vita.
per cui incassa anche qualche colpo basso, magari lo rielabori quanto ti sei calmata e vedrai che ne trarrai qualcosa di positivo.


----------



## Perla (5 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora mi raccomando tu che sei nuova...
> Non farti istillare altre seghe in te la testa...
> Qualcuno qui dentro è molto bravo a farlo...
> Usando frasi ad hoc...
> ...


Capisco il tuo punto di vista, e ti ringrazio per avermelo detto, nonostante sia in controtendenza col "normale pensiero comune"
Io, come ho spiegato, sto cercando di trovare una mia "verità", perchè i sensi di colpa, e tutta una serie di cose che adesso non sto a ripetere, fanno sì che viva con la sensazione di essere "dimezzata". Ma... condivido che la strada debba essere la "mia" 
Grazie anche te per il tuo intervento


----------



## Perla (5 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi permetto di darti il consiglio opposto.
> Non di farti influenzare ma di leggere e accogliere tutto wuello che ti viene detto anche le cose che fanno male. Quelle inutili le scarti ma dopo un attimo, non alla prima lettura
> io sono entrate  qui coem te, con una storia simile. Mi hanno detto di tutto, le cattiverie gratuite le ho lasciate scivolare, tutto ilz resto mi ha siutato e molto. Soprattutto le bastonate.
> Proprio l'altro giorno dicevo a un utente di questo forum quanto sono legata a questo posto perchè mi ha aperto nuove prospettive, mi ha aiutato a capire alcune cose e ormai fa parte in qual modo della mia vita.
> per cui incassa anche qualche colpo basso, magari lo rielabori quanto ti sei calmata e vedrai che ne trarrai qualcosa di positivo.


Farfalla hai (o avevi quando sei arrivata) una storia simile alla mia? La posso trovare dove?


----------



## sienne (5 Giugno 2013)

Ciao Conte,

mi fai ridere ... 

metti in guardia, per il modo di pensare di altri ... 
e suggerisci, come la pensi tu ... 

e chi le dice invece, che non è proprio da te, 
che si deve mettere in guardia?

parli di tradimento ... invece non tradisci, ma lo fai credere ecc. 

sono opinioni di gente nelle varie posizioni di questo gioco. 

possono servire, se si riconosce, che forse il consorte la pensa un po' così ... 
oppure, pre rendersi conto, che si fa male in modo anche forte ... 
oppure, uno se ne frega ... perché ritiene il consorte è corresponsabile 
ecc. ecc. 

osservare l'insieme da varie angolature, con le varie opinioni,
giuste o sbagliate che si ritengono ... apre soltanto l'orizzonte ...
e aiuta a far capire ... 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (5 Giugno 2013)

Perla ha detto:


> Farfalla hai (o avevi quando sei arrivata) una storia simile alla mia? La posso trovare dove?


No non la trovi. L'ho fatta cancellare tempo fa.
ma avevo un amante da due anni e mezzo e sono sposata con due figli.
A casa la tranquillità e l'armonia, fuori la passione e il desiderio
Non riscrivo tutto, troppe volte l'ho fatto e credo che qualcuno potrebbe uccidersi rileggendomi per l'ennesima volta
Se hai bisogno mi trovi in mp


----------



## Perla (5 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No non la trovi. L'ho fatta cancellare tempo fa.
> ma avevo un amante da due anni e mezzo e sono sposata con due figli.
> A casa la tranquillità e l'armonia, fuori la passione e il desiderio
> Non riscrivo tutto, troppe volte l'ho fatto *e credo che qualcuno potrebbe uccidersi rileggendomi per l'ennesima volta*
> Se hai bisogno mi trovi in mp


Oddio, no! Meglio evitare


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Conte,
> 
> mi fai ridere ...
> 
> ...


Senti Sienne
Io dico solo questo.

Se Farfalla ha ragione che bisogna leggere tutti i contenuti.

Io dico solo occhio ragazzi che i contenuti sono viziati dalle esperienze personali.

Secondo me chi è fedele può parlare solo di come lui vive la sua fedeltà e non può capire o parlare di chi vive una realtà come Perla.

Vieppiù chi tradisce non può parlare di fedeltà.

E quello che mi fa incazzare è che si pretende un mondo in cui non si possa dire troia ad una che tradisce, perchè in realtà è fedele anche se ha tradito suo marito no?

Ma porco can...
E' come dire che una tovaglia con una macchia è bianca...

Ma porco casso...
Cosa si vede? La macchia o il resto bianco pulito?

La macchia, per cui si dice è una tovaglia macchiata.

Ecco non mi piace un mondo in cui chi ha la tovaglia pulita insegna che l'altra l'ha macchiata perchè non ha saputo lavarla....

E mia cara SIenne vi è pure un'altro conflitto dinteresssi no?

La tradita sovente vede nella traditrice "quella donna" con cui SUO marito aveva una relazione no?


----------



## sienne (5 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti Sienne
> Io dico solo questo.
> 
> Se Farfalla ha ragione che bisogna leggere tutti i contenuti.
> ...


Ciao,

madooo ... ma quanto interpreti ... e ti porti dietro di altre cose ...

qui si stava discutendo tranquillamente, secondo me ... 

nessuno ha usato termini fuori luogo ... o offeso ... 

ma di cosa parli? ... che film ti persegue? 

sienne


----------



## perplesso (5 Giugno 2013)

Perla ha detto:


> Ciao Perplesso. In questo momento non potrei farlo. La sua situazione è davvero molto preoccupante, e la mia eventuale scelta riguarda il "futuro", non l'immediato.


appunto.   e dimostri il tuo sentimento per lui essendo la sua roccia nella tempesta.

e ovviamente un uomo in quelle condizioni psicologiche è tutto tranne che eroticamente attivo.

per questo dicevo che la tua unica possibilità di poter un domani vivere col tuo amante senza distruggere tuo marito è sperare che (una volta rimessosi di spirito) possa anche lui trovare una donna


----------



## Perla (5 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti Sienne
> Io dico solo questo.
> 
> Se Farfalla ha ragione che bisogna leggere tutti i contenuti.
> ...


Sul secondo neretto: mi sembra che tu lo stai dicendo...  Io non mi ci sento, ma.... accetto assolutamente la tua opinione. 

Sul primo e terzo neretto: Indubbiamente è così, i nostri giudizi sono viziati dalle nostre esperienze, salvo poi cambiare idea, appena ci troviamo nella esperienza opposta. 

Questo dovrebbe farci riflettere. In realtà i ruoli non sono cristallizzati una volta per sempre: la tradita, la traditrice, l'amante... Sono ruoli continuamente intercambiabili. Tutti siamo stati traditi (in varie forme) e tutti abbiamo tradito (non necessariamente un tradimento sentimentale-sessuale), tutti abbiamo fatto un torto, tutti a volte non abbiamo compreso le necessità di una persona cara ecc...
Questo dovrebbe consentirci di confrontarci senza dare giudizi sull'altro e senza salire sul pulpito, ma... siamo essere umani anche in questo...


----------



## Nocciola (5 Giugno 2013)

Perla ha detto:


> Sul secondo neretto: mi sembra che tu lo stai dicendo...  Io non mi ci sento, ma.... accetto assolutamente la tua opinione.
> 
> Sul primo e terzo neretto: Indubbiamente è così, i nostri giudizi sono viziati dalle nostre esperienze, salvo poi cambiare idea, appena ci troviamo nella esperienza opposta.
> 
> ...


Quoto e ti ho approvato (così impari una cosa nuova:smile


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> madooo ... ma quanto interpreti ... e ti porti dietro di altre cose ...
> 
> ...


Nessun film...
Perla è nuova.
E voglio che sia chiaro per lei chi le parla.
Se è una donna che ha vissuto quel che ha vissuto lei
O se è una donna che ha subito dell'altro.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2013)

Perla ha detto:


> Sul secondo neretto: mi sembra che tu lo stai dicendo...  Io non mi ci sento, ma.... accetto assolutamente la tua opinione.
> 
> Sul primo e terzo neretto: Indubbiamente è così, i nostri giudizi sono viziati dalle nostre esperienze, salvo poi cambiare idea, appena ci troviamo nella esperienza opposta.
> 
> ...


E allora diffida da chi dice...
Io non farò mai questo...io non accetterei mai quell'altro ecc..ecc..ecc...
Dici bene confronto.

E per confrontarsi bisogna essere sullo stesso piano.

E scoprirai che poche persone mettono in discussione sè stesse, perchè sono realmente convinte di essere sempre nel giusto, nella verità...ecc..ecc..ecc...


----------



## Perla (5 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto e ti ho approvato (così impari una cosa nuova:smile


----------



## sienne (5 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Nessun film...
> Perla è nuova.
> E voglio che sia chiaro per lei chi le parla.
> Se è una donna che ha vissuto quel che ha vissuto lei
> O se è una donna che ha subito dell'altro.



Ciao,

non ti rendi neanche conto, come stai offendendo! 

Perla, è ben capace di capire, chi le sta rivolgendo la parola! 

E non hai solo informato ... ci hai messo del tuo ... 

Messia ... de che? Sei il Messia di questo forum, che devi mettere in guardia?

Di che cosa? Che c'è gente, che la pensa differentemente? 

Perché, è vietato pensarla in un altro modo? 

Vuoi le caste? ... Bene, allora prepara anche una per me,

mi stanno sulle scatole, chi sostiene che certe cose accadano ... 

Da senso, secondo te?

sienne


----------



## stellina (5 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti Sienne
> Io dico solo questo.
> 
> Se Farfalla ha ragione che bisogna leggere tutti i contenuti.
> ...


quoto!!!!


----------



## Nocciola (5 Giugno 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> non ti rendi neanche conto, come stai offendendo!
> 
> ...


Quoto e se posso approvo


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> non ti rendi neanche conto, come stai offendendo!
> 
> ...


Sono oltre il Messia.
Sono il Conte.
Nessuno ha compiuto le opere che io ho compiuto.

Ripeto meglio.
Tutti possono pensare quel che vogliono.
Ma...

Faccio un esempio.
Sei ad una conferenza e ascolti un abilissimo oratore che ti parla che so del valore di pagare le tasse.

Torni a casa tutta convinta delle sue bellissime idee.

Bon arrivo io e ti faccio vedere una cosa.

Tu nn sapevi che l'abilissimo oratore, in realtà è uno che ha evaso il fisco alla grande.

Allora tu mi rispondi...

Ma allora ditelo no?

Ora io osservo sempre i medesimi meccanismi, quando entra qui una traditrice.

E io la difendo no?

Perchè non posso?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (5 Giugno 2013)

Perla ha detto:


>


Sotto ogni post c'è un asterisco. Se lo premi puoi approvare o disapprovare quello che leggi. Il tutto in forma anonima
se guardi nelle notifiche dovresti trovare un messaggio che dice nuova reputazione, se clicchi vedi un verde con scritto che un utente ha approvato un tuo intervento.


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sono oltre il Messia.
> Sono il Conte.
> Nessuno ha compiuto le opere che io ho compiuto.
> 
> ...


Epperò Gesù disse... fate quello che dicono, non fate quello che fanno.

Leggete quello che scrivono. La verità, la _propria_ verità, quella che si sente poi giusta per se stessi, potrebbe venire anche da uno o una falsa e ipocrita. Da traditore o tradito etc etc.


----------



## sienne (5 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sono oltre il Messia.
> Sono il Conte.
> Nessuno ha compiuto le opere che io ho compiuto.
> 
> ...


Ciao

certo che puoi! 
perché, non lo fai? ...  :rotfl:

Poi, scusa ... mettiti gli allori che vuoi in capo ... 
per le opere illustre del passato ... e coccolati!

Secondo me, tieni in piedi ... un qualcosa che non c'è ... 
Dove stava in questa discussione questo "meccanismo"?

Poi, si vede solo quello che si vuole vedere e che conviene ... 

sienne


----------



## stellina (5 Giugno 2013)

ho letto con molto interesse la storia di perla (bel nome!).
perla anche io come te vivo "sdoppiata" ma in modo diverso, con dinamiche diverse. 
uhm non mi piace la frase doppia vita su di me, non vivo due volte ma due relazioni parallele. ho scelto coscientemente questa strada e ogni tanto mi sento come immobilizzata in una situazione che oramai si è cristallizzata così. io sono sempre la stessa me. tu sei sempre tu. hai solo la possibilità di tirare fuori una parte di te con l'altro che col marito ti neghi. secondo me. 
un abbraccio


----------



## Brunetta (5 Giugno 2013)

Perla ha detto:


> Sul secondo neretto: mi sembra che tu lo stai dicendo...  Io non mi ci sento, ma.... accetto assolutamente la tua opinione.
> 
> Sul primo e terzo neretto: Indubbiamente è così, i nostri giudizi sono viziati dalle nostre esperienze, salvo poi cambiare idea, appena ci troviamo nella esperienza opposta.
> 
> ...


Giustissimo. Ci sono tradimenti per gioco, tradimenti per amore, tradimenti per evasione dal matrimonio, tradimenti per evasione da sé. Non è facile sapere qual è il nostro.


----------



## Spider (5 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Giustissimo. Ci sono tradimenti per gioco, tradimenti per amore, tradimenti per evasione dal matrimonio, tradimenti per evasione da sé. Non è facile sapere qual è il nostro.


il risultato...però è sempre lo stesso!!!!
il futuro sembra molto, molto, simile.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è melodrammatico è irreale! Voi state tradendo le vostre famiglie e state parlando di migliorarvi!! Va bene raccontarsela ma siete due Bovary!


Ben ritrovata , persa.


----------



## Perla (5 Giugno 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> ho letto con molto interesse la storia di perla (bel nome!).
> perla anche io come te vivo "sdoppiata" ma in modo diverso, con dinamiche diverse.
> uhm non mi piace la frase doppia vita su di me, non vivo due volte ma due relazioni parallele. ho scelto coscientemente questa strada e ogni tanto *mi sento come immobilizzata* in una situazione che oramai si è cristallizzata così. io sono sempre la stessa me. tu sei sempre tu. hai solo la possibilità di tirare fuori una parte di te con l'altro che col marito ti neghi. secondo me.
> un abbraccio


Grazie anche a te per aver portato la tua esperienza 
Anche io mi sento spesso immobilizzata, direi in gabbia... 
Quando la gabbia diventa stretta tanto da non farmi respirare, allora cerco di vederla così come tu mi suggerisci. 
E a volte riesco pure a sentirmi "fortunata" ad avere una bella famiglia, e aver anche trovato un amore che mi rende viva....
Ma l'oscillazione è dietro l'angolo...
un abbraccio anche a te Stellina


----------



## Brunetta (5 Giugno 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> il risultato...però è sempre lo stesso!!!!
> il futuro sembra molto, molto, simile.


In questo caso probabilmente lo immagino come lo immagini tu. Ma Perla sta cercando di immaginarlo diverso. Magari ha ragione lei e noi siamo pessimisti (o ottimisti? :carneval.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ben ritrovata , persa.


Si chiama Emma.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perla il mondo affettivo diverso spaventa no?
> Poi come fai a dar credito a Brunetta?
> Mica lei ha mai vissuto certe cose sai?
> 
> ...


Non posso che quotarti.
A parte sul fatto di lasciar correre


----------



## Perla (5 Giugno 2013)

Ma no, non me lo immagino diverso, soprattutto ora, ho solo detto che non considero "l'altro" un farfallone o un traditore seriale, ma lo sento innamorato.

Poi come finirà non so, per adesso in nessun modo, visto che io non posso muovermi da dove sono, a prescindere da quello che sarà in futuro


----------



## stellina (5 Giugno 2013)

conte mi permetto d parafrasarti
quando tu arrivi qui ognuno di noi si porrà verso di te in base a quello che è lui-lei, a quello che ha vissuto, provato, a quello che lo ha segnato-a (è inconscio). quindi probabilmente anche se vorremmo non potremo altro che dirti, in base a quello che scrivi tu, cosa o meno faremmo, quali sarebbero i nostri dubbi, le nostre ansie, i nostri pensieri... ma nessuno ha mai provato quello che hai provato tu (è solo tuo), nessuno è mai caduto dove sei caduta tu e si è rialzato come hai fatto tu....spero di essermi spiegata (questa sera sono contorta). quando trovai il forum ero in un periodo nerissimo della mia vita e qui, insieme agli altri, ho trovato spunti per riflettere e lavorare su di me, ho condiviso gioie e dolori. oggi sono cambiata, mi piaccio di più e un po' del merito lo devo a questo forum.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E allora diffida da chi dice...
> Io non farò mai questo...io non accetterei mai quell'altro ecc..ecc..ecc...
> Dici bene confronto.
> 
> ...


Qui non ti seguo, conte. Molti utenti qui si sono messi in discussione e hanno anche rivisto le loro posizioni. 
Anche tu, mi sembra.


----------



## lunaiena (6 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti Sienne
> Io dico solo questo.
> 
> Se Farfalla ha ragione che bisogna leggere tutti i contenuti.
> ...



quoto 
Comunque io le mie tovaglie chiare le ho tutte tinte di scuro con coloreria ...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> conte mi permetto d parafrasarti
> quando tu arrivi qui ognuno di noi si porrà verso di te in base a quello che è lui-lei, a quello che ha vissuto, provato, a quello che lo ha segnato-a (è inconscio). quindi probabilmente anche se vorremmo non potremo altro che dirti, in base a quello che scrivi tu, cosa o meno faremmo, quali sarebbero i nostri dubbi, le nostre ansie, i nostri pensieri... ma nessuno ha mai provato quello che hai provato tu (è solo tuo), nessuno è mai caduto dove sei caduta tu e si è rialzato come hai fatto tu....spero di essermi spiegata (questa sera sono contorta). quando trovai il forum ero in un periodo nerissimo della mia vita e qui, insieme agli altri, ho trovato spunti per riflettere e lavorare su di me, ho condiviso gioie e dolori. oggi sono cambiata, mi piaccio di più e un po' del merito lo devo a questo forum.


Trovai spunti e anche molti sputi.

Non li dimentico.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Qui non ti seguo, conte. Molti utenti qui si sono messi in discussione e hanno anche rivisto le loro posizioni.
> Anche tu, mi sembra.


Il Conte non rivede le sue posizioni.
Va oltre ad esse, quando queste
gli stanno sui coglioni no?

Perchè devo accontentarmi del mondo
Quando posso avere l'universo?

( OT: Perla lassa stare Brunetta che è persa, e ascolta la Matra che le robe le sa)
( fine ot):mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> quoto
> Comunque io le mie tovaglie chiare le ho tutte tinte di scuro con coloreria ...


Questa si che è scaltrezza mia cara...
Insomma come la moglie che beccata 
anzichè tirar fuori le menate mi trascuravi dice...

Volevo fare questa esperienza no?
Eccomi qui pronta a pagarne le conseguenze...

Ma dai caro...uffi...siam donneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ben ritrovata , persa.


Ma vicino a casa mia tra San Giovanni Ilarione e Montecchia di Crosara stan le Boarie...se vuoi passiamo per la strada detta delle bernarde...perchè ad ogni curva ci si può imboscare...per un pompelmo...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Qui non ti seguo, conte. Molti utenti qui si sono messi in discussione e hanno anche rivisto le loro posizioni.
> Anche tu, mi sembra.


Per me sono pochi.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Giugno 2013)

Perla ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Racconto la mia storia:
> Sono cresciuta in una famiglia di "separati in casa", dove i miei genitori hanno sempre avuto storie parallele, ma dove, mi hanno insegnato, che il "matrimonio non può essere spezzato"
> Mi sono sposata con un bravissimo ragazzo, col quale condivido amicizia, modo di scherzare, una visione simile dello stare insieme, della famiglia ecc..
> Con lui mi sento protetta, sento un legame di affetto molto forte, una stima, un essere sempre l'uno dalla parte dell'altro, sempre pronti ad aiutarsi.
> ...


Prova a metterti nei panni di tuo marito, fatto questo rileggiti quello che hai scritto.


Scrivimi adesso la reazione che avresti nel leggere quello sopra. Però quando  leggi sii matura, sii razionale e sbriciola ogni cosa che hai scritto e ne prendi il significato vero, parola per parola.


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2013)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Il Conte non rivede le sue posizioni.
> Va oltre ad esse, quando queste
> gli stanno sui coglioni no?
> 
> ...


E certo se il tuo mondo è vicenza sai che adrenalina,anche Vetralla può sembrarti l'universo.....ma vai a cagher.....!


----------



## Perla (6 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Prova a metterti nei panni di tuo marito, fatto questo rileggiti quello che hai scritto.
> 
> 
> Scrivimi adesso la reazione che avresti nel leggere quello sopra. Però quando  leggi sii matura, sii razionale e sbriciola ogni cosa che hai scritto e ne prendi il significato vero, parola per parola.


Ultimo non ho bisogno di mettermi nei panni di mio marito per "sapere" quanto sia distruttivo la scoperta di un tradimento. Ed è per questo che chi lo fa (a parte chi è convinto che sia solo un gioco ammissibile per tutti) spesso vive la situazione con travaglio, sensi di colpa eccc

Ho talmente la sensazione che ne sarebbe distrutto, e l'ho scritto, che Brunetta mi ha pure preso in giro  dicendomi, magari lo scopre e ti molla senza soffrire troppo, e tu rimani sola. (una cosa del genere)

Non conosco la tua storia e non so se fai parte dei "traditi" e perciò ti immedesimi in lui, ma, a parte che TUTTI facciamo parte della categoria dei traditi, ti faccio la domanda al contrario: vorresti provare la sensazione di chi si sente ogni giorno più lontano dalla persona vicina (madre dei tuoi figli), fino ad innamorarsi di un altra, e sentire tutti i sensi di colpa, senza appelli, e sapere che forse porterai alla distruzione il tuo matrimonio e sarà solo per tua colpa?

Ti faccio questa domanda, perchè come tu giustamente inviti "un traditore" a mettersi nei panni del "tradito", è giusto anche fare il contrario, e ti posso assicurare che non è una situazione auspicabile nemmeno quella (almeno per me, poi ognuno ha i suoi "gusti" come si dice...)


----------



## Ultimo (6 Giugno 2013)

Perla ha detto:


> Ultimo non ho bisogno di mettermi nei panni di mio marito per "sapere" quanto sia distruttivo la scoperta di un tradimento. Ed è per questo che chi lo fa (a parte chi è convinto che sia solo un gioco ammissibile per tutti) spesso vive la situazione con travaglio, sensi di colpa eccc
> 
> Ho talmente la sensazione che ne sarebbe distrutto, e l'ho scritto, che Brunetta mi ha pure preso in giro  dicendomi, magari lo scopre e ti molla senza soffrire troppo, e tu rimani sola. (una cosa del genere)
> 
> ...



Aspetta, prima vorrei mi rispondesi tu, ma chiarisco meglio la mia domanda.

Mettiti nei panni di tuo marito e leggiti bene. Dopo mi saprai dire se tu potresti sopportare da un tuo compagno-marito di avere una vita falsa, menzognera e con così poco rispetto per una persona. T prego non sto nè insultando nè altro, vorrei soltanto ti mettessi nei panni di tuo marito che si legge una lettere come quella che hai scritto. Io personalmente mi sentirei ferito dal tradimento, ma molto di più da quello che hai scritto e che trascende il tradimento.


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Aspetta, prima vorrei mi rispondesi tu, ma chiarisco meglio la mia domanda.
> 
> Mettiti nei panni di tuo marito e leggiti bene. Dopo mi saprai dire se tu potresti sopportare da un tuo compagno-marito di avere una vita falsa, menzognera e con così poco rispetto per una persona. T prego non sto nè insultando nè altro, vorrei soltanto ti mettessi nei panni di tuo marito che si legge una lettere come quella che hai scritto. Io personalmente mi sentirei ferito dal tradimento, ma molto di più da quello che hai scritto e che trascende il tradimento.



Ci sono già state qui storie come quella di Perla.
E ogni volta, non saprei mai che fare.

Ma ammetto, che piuttosto che stare con un uomo che non mi ama, e peggio ancora che ama un'altra, preferirei essere sola... almeno, ora la penso così.

C'è un'altra situazione che adesso mi fa rabbia.
E' una situazione di persone lontane da me, ma mi colpisce molto perchè la moglie, che non ho neppure mai visto, è una mia coetanea, con un bimbo piccolo. Potrei essere io, o una delle mie amiche, e la sento molto vicina.
Il marito è un dongiovanni, che grazie al suo mestiere, a una dose di innata sfacciataggine, e soprattutto grazie alla decisa determinazione a scoparsene quante più può... in effetti, passa più tempo a tradire che no.

Ovviamente, dopo avere usato come oggetti un numero imprecisato di donne, ha trovato quella che invece gli ha fatto battere il cuore.
Sbandata. La vede sempre più, si fa beccare. La moglie lo perdona, ma lui riprende a vedere l'amante.
Trascura la moglie -che è una gnocca stratosferica, dolce, passionale, e fantastica a letto, a quanto mi riferiscono, paziente e amorevole, niente liti o stress a casa- e il sesso con lei diventa sempre più moscio a paragone col sesso che fa con l'amante.

E nascono i dubbi.. "ma che faccio? ma che dovrei fare?" si dice lui, che adesso che le cose vanno sempre peggio con la moglie -per causa di lui, perchè lei si sta facendo in 4 per "riconquistarlo"!- e sempre meglio con l'amante comincia a credere che sia l'amante la donna della sua vita (che tra l'altro è sposata con figli pure lei)

Ecco, lui lo castrerei.

E so che sua moglie vorrebbe un uomo che la ama, non un coinquilino. E' giovane, e potrebbe rifarsi una vita. E lui la blocca là, perchè è convinto di sapere quello che è meglio per lei...

Invece con Perla... ammetto che come donna tendo ad essere un pò parziale. E mi immedesimo più facilmente nei sentimenti e pensieri delle donne.
Visto che in questi casi faccio fatica ad essere obiettiva, ho riportato qui la storia di quel mio conoscente.


----------



## Perla (6 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Aspetta, prima vorrei mi rispondesi tu, ma chiarisco meglio la mia domanda.
> 
> Mettiti nei panni di tuo marito e leggiti bene. Dopo mi saprai dire se tu potresti sopportare da un tuo compagno-marito di avere una vita falsa, menzognera e con così poco rispetto per una persona. T prego non sto nè insultando nè altro, vorrei soltanto ti mettessi nei panni di tuo marito che si legge una lettere come quella che hai scritto. Io personalmente mi sentirei ferito dal tradimento, ma molto di più da quello che hai scritto e che trascende il tradimento.


Ma ho già risposto più volte Ultimo, commentando in questo 3D, è chiaro che non sopporterei di essere tradita, che mi sentirei distrutta, che odierei l'altro e proverei tutta la gamma di emozioni che prova chi scopre un tradimento!
Esattamente come qualsiasi persona qui dentro o fuori da qui.

Adesso non posso riferirlo a mio marito, perchè sono condizionata dal fatto che lo sto tradendo e lo sento lontano, perciò se lo facesse ADESSO lo capire, lo giustificherei, direi che ha ragione perchè mi sente lontana da tanto.
Posso però ipotizzarlo con l'altro, che dice di amarmi e di essermi fedele (con la moglie già dormivano in letti separati), e ti dico che mi sentirei tradita, distrutta ecc... ecc... e tutto quello che segue.
Avevo già ben chiaro questo, ed è il motivo per cui mi sento colpevole. 

Scusami Ultimo, ma ti posso assicurare che dire "stai facendo una cosa sbagliata, ti comporti male, il tradimento è scorretto" non aiuta, (tieni presente che sono sposata da 20 anni, che sono stata fidanzata 8 anni col primo fidanzato e 2 anni con mio marito, e non ho MAI tradito nessuno)perchè chi arriva a tradire non lo fa perchè pensa che sia "corretto", e basta spiegargli che "è cattivo" per "smettere". Lo fa consapevole di fare una bastardata, e allo stesso tempo non trova (almeno nel momento) una diversa soluzione. Si odia, e continua per quella strada, perchè è immobilizzato in una situazione che vive come senza via d'uscita. 

Se pensassi di far bene, perchè avrei scritto nel forum? PErchè avrei cercato un confronto con altri? Vivrei tranquilla col le mie 2 storie parallele, no?


----------



## Ultimo (6 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ci sono già state qui storie come quella di Perla.
> E ogni volta, non saprei mai che fare.
> 
> *Ma ammetto, che piuttosto che stare con un uomo che non mi ama, e peggio ancora che ama un'altra, preferirei essere sola... almeno, ora la penso così.
> ...



Soprattutto sul "ora la penso così" è un ragionamento che dovrebbe far riflettere anche perla. Perchè la realtà è ben diversa da come ci si può esprimere qua dentro, e la semplicità resa complessa risulta spesso come un chiudersi in sfoghi ricercati e con mille scusanti. Si lo so la vita non è semplice come la vorrei descrivere, ma siamo noi a complicarcela.


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Soprattutto sul "ora la penso così" è un ragionamento che dovrebbe far riflettere anche perla. Perchè la realtà è ben diversa da come ci si può esprimere qua dentro, e la semplicità resa complessa risulta spesso come un chiudersi in sfoghi ricercati e con mille scusanti. Si lo so la vita non è semplice come la vorrei descrivere, ma siamo noi a complicarcela.



Epperò, Ultimo, anche io nella situazione di Perla non saprei come comportarmi.
Idem nella situazione di Massinfedele.

Vedo mio marito felice, che sta bene con me, i miei figli che si godono la famiglia... come posso rompere tutto questo?
E come posso rinunciare invece all'uomo che amo?
E anche rinunciando all'uomo che amo, continuerei a non amare mio marito, comunque...

Non saprei cosa fare, sinceramente.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Giugno 2013)

Perla ha detto:


> Ma ho già risposto più volte Ultimo, commentando in questo 3D, è chiaro che non sopporterei di essere tradita, che mi sentirei distrutta, che odierei l'altro e proverei tutta la gamma di emozioni che prova chi scopre un tradimento!
> Esattamente come qualsiasi persona qui dentro o fuori da qui.
> 
> Adesso non posso riferirlo a mio marito, perchè sono condizionata dal fatto che lo sto tradendo e lo sento lontano, perciò se lo facesse ADESSO lo capire, lo giustificherei, direi che ha ragione perchè mi sente lontana da tanto.
> ...


No, perdonami ma non credo stiamo dicendo le stesse cose. Ho scritto che il tradimento passa in secondo piano leggendo quello che hai scritto. Quello che hai scritto è peggio di quanto possa essere un tradimento, ed è su questo che insisto! è su questo che vorrei farti riflettere, a tuo marito stai togliendo non solo dignità ma anche la facoltà di potersi vivere una vita vera. 

Anche io ho scritto cose non belle di mia moglie, me ne sono accorto molto dopo, inutile andarsi a cercare spiegazioni o false spiegazioni e scusanti, si sbaglia, l'importante credo, è rendersene conto, si spera il più presto possibile.


----------



## Perla (6 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ci sono già state qui storie come quella di Perla.
> E ogni volta, non saprei mai che fare.
> 
> Ma ammetto, che piuttosto che stare con un uomo che non mi ama, e peggio ancora che ama un'altra, preferirei essere sola... almeno, ora la penso così.
> ...


Ciao Nausica, anche a me fanno rabbia le persone così non credere. 
Non si tratta di uomo o donna, ma di chi pensa proprio che tradire sia un diritto. Cerca una compagna/o, ma continua a fare gli affari suoi, programmando di vivere così, fin dal'inizio

Io non mi riconosco in questo tipo di situazione. Qui si sta parlando di un matrimonio che ad un certo punto è andato sempre più in crisi (lasciamo adesso stare le colpe) e si è creato un vuoto sempre più grande che ha portato all'arrivo di una terza persona. 
Se era un fidanzamento fra giovani, era una cosa normale, la crisi e l'innamoramento per un altro, quindi la rottura con chi non si ama più
Ma qui ci sono figli, e una famiglia, e un uomo che ha condiviso con me tante cose, e tante esperienze, che mi ha aiutata (ed io lui) che ha costruito con me tante cose, una vita intera. 
Per questo arriva il travaglio, per questo non si arriva a casa con leggerezza e si dice: ciao caro non ti amo più me ne vado.
Non dico che non sia giusto farlo. Ad un certo punto forse lo sarà, non lo so adesso, dico che non si sta parlando di divertimento, e di tradimenti fatti per passare il tempo, ma della crisi di un matrimonio, dove si è inserita una persona.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Epperò, Ultimo, anche io nella situazione di Perla non saprei come comportarmi.
> Idem nella situazione di Massinfedele.
> 
> Vedo mio marito felice, che sta bene con me, i miei figli che si godono la famiglia... come posso rompere tutto questo?
> ...



Hai ragione, mica dico di no. 

Che dobbiamo fare se non cercare attraverso le nostre convinzioni dare almeno un parere?


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Giugno 2013)

Perla ha detto:


> Ciao Nausica, anche a me fanno rabbia le persone così non credere.
> Non si tratta di uomo o donna, ma di chi pensa proprio che tradire sia un diritto. Cerca una compagna/o, ma continua a fare gli affari suoi, programmando di vivere così, fin dal'inizio
> 
> Io non mi riconosco in questo tipo di situazione. Qui si sta parlando di un matrimonio che ad un certo punto è andato sempre più in crisi (lasciamo adesso stare le colpe) e si è creato un vuoto sempre più grande che ha portato all'arrivo di una terza persona.
> ...



Guarda che non ti consiglio di lasciare tuo marito.
Non consiglio nulla e, egoisticissimamente, ringrazio il cielo di non essere nella tua situazione...

Le mie sono riflessioni sparse senza alcun obiettivo in particolare.


----------



## alexalex (6 Giugno 2013)

Perla ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Racconto la mia storia:
> Sono cresciuta in una famiglia di "separati in casa", dove i miei genitori hanno sempre avuto storie parallele, ma dove, mi hanno insegnato, che il "matrimonio non può essere spezzato"
> Mi sono sposata con un bravissimo ragazzo, col quale condivido amicizia, modo di scherzare, una visione simile dello stare insieme, della famiglia ecc..
> Con lui mi sento protetta, sento un legame di affetto molto forte, una stima, un essere sempre l'uno dalla parte dell'altro, sempre pronti ad aiutarsi.
> ...


Ho letto con tanta attenzione ciò che hai scritto, cercando, per quanto mi riesce d'essere obbiettivo, visto che io faccio parte della schiera dei traditi.Non sembri una persona cattiva, una di quelle che prova piacere nel tradire.Pero ti invito a leggere bene la frase in neretto.Non sai il dolore straziante che ti provoca un tradimento e io che l'ho vissuto sulla pelle, e che ancora oggi vivo, ti posso assicurare che se lo dovesse mai venire a scoprire lo uccideresti per davvero. Lascialo, e non dirgli che lo hai tradito, occhio non vede, cuore non duole.
Buona fortuna.


----------



## Perla (6 Giugno 2013)

alexalex ha detto:


> Ho letto con tanta attenzione ciò che hai scritto, cercando, per quanto mi riesce d'essere obbiettivo, visto che io faccio parte della schiera dei traditi.Non sembri una persona cattiva, una di quelle che prova piacere nel tradire.Pero ti invito a leggere bene la frase in neretto.*Non sai il dolore straziante che ti provoca un tradimento e io che l'ho vissuto sulla pelle, e che ancora oggi vivo,* ti posso assicurare che se lo dovesse mai venire a scoprire lo uccideresti per davvero. Lascialo, e non dirgli che lo hai tradito, occhio non vede, cuore non duole.
> Buona fortuna.


Lo so cosa si prova Alex. Infatti se lo lasciassi non glie lo direi.
Non so se hai letto, perchè il 3D è lungo, che per adesso devo in ogni caso rimandare ogni decisione. Lui vive un momento in cui non può essere lasciato solo. Adesso non posso dare troppi particolari qui, ma ti assicuro che è impossibile in questo momento.
Ho anche interrotto gli incontri con l'altro, per poter stare dietro ad un percorso che sta facendo, molto difficile. Ci sono delle cose che passano avanti a qualsiasi altra.


----------



## Perla (6 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Guarda che non ti consiglio di lasciare tuo marito.
> Non consiglio nulla e, egoisticissimamente, ringrazio il cielo di non essere nella tua situazione...
> 
> Le mie sono riflessioni sparse senza alcun obiettivo in particolare.


Sì, certo  avevo capito, non preoccuparti, volevo solo spiegare meglio


----------



## Anais (6 Giugno 2013)

Perla ha detto:


> Io non mi riconosco in questo tipo di situazione. Qui si sta parlando di un matrimonio che ad un certo punto è andato sempre più in crisi (lasciamo adesso stare le colpe) e si è creato un vuoto sempre più grande che ha portato all'arrivo di una terza persona.
> Se era un fidanzamento fra giovani, era una cosa normale, la crisi e l'innamoramento per un altro, quindi la rottura con chi non si ama più
> Ma qui ci sono figli, e una famiglia, e un uomo che ha condiviso con me tante cose, e tante esperienze, che mi ha aiutata (ed io lui) che ha costruito con me tante cose, una vita intera.
> Per questo arriva il travaglio, per questo non si arriva a casa con leggerezza e si dice: ciao caro non ti amo più me ne vado.
> Non dico che non sia giusto farlo. Ad un certo punto forse lo sarà, non lo so adesso, dico che non si sta parlando di divertimento, e di tradimenti fatti per passare il tempo, ma della crisi di un matrimonio, dove si è inserita una persona.


Credo che il problema vero non sia l'altro ma il vostro matrimonio.
L'hai capito benissimo da sola.
L'altro è la conseguenza...unico consiglio, fa che non diventi la causa della vostra ipotetica separazione.
Perchè se tu facessi una scelta così importante, sull'onda dei sentimenti per l'altro, potresti rimuginarci a vita..."ho fatto bene, ho fatto male, avrei potuto riprovarci...però se mi fossi impegnata".
Ti sentiresti tremendamente in colpa, anche verso i figli.
Se sei qui è perchè cerchi pareri e magari ascoltare esperienza vissute da persone che ci sono passate.
Io ti dico la mia.
Matrimonio in crisi da più di due anni. Nessu amore per altre persone, ma qualcosa di peggio e cioè mancanza di condivisione affettiva, lontananza mentale e tanti, tanti scontri di vedute.
Le abbiamo (io soprattutto gli ultimi mesi) tentate tutte. Terapia di coppia compresa.
Il percorso è servito per far emergere che non c'è praticamente più alcuna possibilità di ripresa. 
Figurati che io, incaponita a non far vivere ai figli una separazione ho proposto perfino di vivere separati in casa. Disastro!!
Ora, volente o nolente ci separeremo. Perchè non c'è altra soluzione.
Ti dico che se ci fosse stato un altro nella mia vita, probabilmente saremmo divisi da molto ormai ma...non sarei arrivata alla consapevolezza di ora. Probabilmente oltre al dolore della fine mi dibatterei in mille se e mille ma.
Rendersi conto che non c'è più amore è comunque devastante ma prenderne atto in modo autonomo, con la testa sgombra da interferenze esterne, è sempre meglio che agire sulla spinta di...
Ultima cosa. Se rompessi il tuo legame per la persona che dici di amare, forse e dico forse, un giorno, vedendo tutta la sofferenza causata alla famiglia, ti chiederesti se ne è effettivamente valsa la pena...
So che è difficile per te concepirlo ora ma se smettessi di vedere il tuo amante per un pò?
UN tempo imprecisato. Ne' vederlo nè sentirlo.
E usare questi mesi per parlare con un consulente di coppia. Ti accorgerai da sola se il rapporto con tuo marito è irrecuperabile...e se così sarà l'altro, se il vostro è un legame forte e vero, lo ritroverai.


----------



## alexalex (6 Giugno 2013)

Perla ha detto:


> Lo so cosa si prova Alex. Infatti se lo lasciassi non glie lo direi.
> Non so se hai letto, perchè il 3D è lungo, che per adesso devo in ogni caso rimandare ogni decisione. Lui vive un momento in cui non può essere lasciato solo. Adesso non posso dare troppi particolari qui, ma ti assicuro che è impossibile in questo momento.
> Ho anche interrotto gli incontri con l'altro, per poter stare dietro ad un percorso che sta facendo, molto difficile. Ci sono delle cose che passano avanti a qualsiasi altra.


capisco che viva un cattivo momento, e che tu non ti senta di lasciarlo proprio adesso. ma ormai il danno è fatto...non puoi sostenerlo durante questo percorso, per lasciarlo appena starà bene..tirare la corda non porta mai a niente di buono.


----------



## Cattivello (6 Giugno 2013)

alexalex ha detto:


> capisco che viva un cattivo momento, e che tu non ti senta di lasciarlo proprio adesso. ma ormai il danno è fatto...non puoi sostenerlo durante questo percorso, per lasciarlo appena starà bene..tirare la corda non porta mai a niente di buono.



concordo...
se devi tagliare la coda al cane.... non è che se lo fai tra una settimana gli farà meno male.


----------



## Perla (6 Giugno 2013)

alexalex ha detto:


> capisco che viva un cattivo momento, e che tu non ti senta di lasciarlo proprio adesso. ma ormai il danno è fatto...non puoi sostenerlo durante questo percorso, per lasciarlo appena starà bene..tirare la corda non porta mai a niente di buono.





Cattivello ha detto:


> concordo...
> se devi tagliare la coda al cane.... non è che se lo fai tra una settimana gli farà meno male.


No, scusate, vi assicuro che si tratta di una impossibilità. Su questo non posso spiegare più di tanto, qui pubblicamente.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Giugno 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Credo che il problema vero non sia l'altro ma il vostro matrimonio.
> L'hai capito benissimo da sola.
> L'altro è la conseguenza...unico consiglio, fa che non diventi la causa della vostra ipotetica separazione.
> Perchè se tu facessi una scelta così importante, sull'onda dei sentimenti per l'altro, potresti rimuginarci a vita..."ho fatto bene, ho fatto male, avrei potuto riprovarci...però se mi fossi impegnata".
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Perla (6 Giugno 2013)

Originariamente Scritto da *Anais* 
Credo che il problema vero non sia l'altro ma il vostro matrimonio.
L'hai capito benissimo da sola.
L'altro è la conseguenza...unico consiglio, fa che non diventi la causa della vostra ipotetica separazione.
Perchè se tu facessi una scelta così importante, sull'onda dei sentimenti per l'altro, potresti rimuginarci a vita..."ho fatto bene, ho fatto male, avrei potuto riprovarci...però se mi fossi impegnata".
Ti sentiresti tremendamente in colpa, anche verso i figli.
Se sei qui è perchè cerchi pareri e magari ascoltare esperienza vissute da persone che ci sono passate.
Io ti dico la mia.
Matrimonio in crisi da più di due anni. Nessu amore per altre persone, ma qualcosa di peggio e cioè mancanza di condivisione affettiva, lontananza mentale e tanti, tanti scontri di vedute.
Le abbiamo (io soprattutto gli ultimi mesi) tentate tutte. Terapia di coppia compresa.
Il percorso è servito per far emergere che non c'è praticamente più alcuna possibilità di ripresa. 
Figurati che io, incaponita a non far vivere ai figli una separazione ho proposto perfino di vivere separati in casa. Disastro!!
Ora, volente o nolente ci separeremo. Perchè non c'è altra soluzione.
Ti dico che se ci fosse stato un altro nella mia vita, probabilmente saremmo divisi da molto ormai ma...non sarei arrivata alla consapevolezza di ora. Probabilmente oltre al dolore della fine mi dibatterei in mille se e mille ma.
Rendersi conto che non c'è più amore è comunque devastante ma prenderne atto in modo autonomo, con la testa sgombra da interferenze esterne, è sempre meglio che agire sulla spinta di...
Ultima cosa. Se rompessi il tuo legame per la persona che dici di amare, forse e dico forse, un giorno, vedendo tutta la sofferenza causata alla famiglia, ti chiederesti se ne è effettivamente valsa la pena...
So che è difficile per te concepirlo ora ma se smettessi di vedere il tuo amante per un pò?
UN tempo imprecisato. Ne' vederlo nè sentirlo.
E usare questi mesi per parlare con un consulente di coppia. Ti accorgerai da sola se il rapporto con tuo marito è irrecuperabile...e se così sarà l'altro, se il vostro è un legame forte e vero, lo ritroverai.
"""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""

Ma dove lo ha scritto questo post Anais? L'ho visto solo adesso perchè lo ha quotato Farfalla....

Il tuo è un buon consiglio, e comprendo quello che dici. Penso che hai ragione su tutto. 
Forse avrei davvero bisogno di capire fino a che punto mi separerei "per l'altro" e fino a che punto lo farei "a prescindere" da l'altro

Adesso riflettendo su questo (a caldo... magari non corrisponde totalmente) mi viene da dire che se l'altro non ci fosse, cercherei di tirare avanti e portare avanti la famiglia evitando traumi a tutti. Un po' come hai tentato di fare tu da quello che ho capito

E' possibile che un percorso del genere porti poi, alla tua conclusione e, a quel punto con una vera convinzione...

In questo momento non sto vedendo l'altro, proprio per un problema che riguarda mio marito e che mi obbliga (obbligo che IO sento, e faccio volentieri) a stargli accanto con totale disponibilità. 
Alla fine di questo percorso (che spero si concluda bene per mio marito) forse avrò capito qualcosa in più...


----------



## Anais (6 Giugno 2013)

Perla ha detto:


> Ma dove lo ha scritto questo post Anais? L'ho visto solo adesso perchè lo ha quotato Farfalla....
> 
> Il tuo è un buon consiglio, e comprendo quello che dici. Penso che hai ragione su tutto.
> Forse avrei davvero bisogno di capire fino a che punto mi separerei "per l'altro" e fino a che punto lo farei "a prescindere" da l'altro
> ...


Già. E non ci sono comunque riuscita.
Perchè alla fine, se i problemi sono tanti, puoi tirare avanti per anni forse ma a quale prezzo sta a te capirlo.
E ogni rapporto è a sè. Se tuo marito è anche tuo amico, vi capite e supportate a vicenda, così, d'impeto, mi verrebbe da dire...sei già fortunata. 
Ma ribadisco, lascia passare questo periodo difficile per tuo marito e poi, valutate se può essere utile rivolgersi a un consulente di coppie.
Un bacio


----------



## Perla (6 Giugno 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Già. E non ci sono comunque riuscita.
> Perchè alla fine, se i problemi sono tanti, puoi tirare avanti per anni forse ma a quale prezzo sta a te capirlo.
> E ogni rapporto è a sè. Se tuo marito è anche tuo amico, vi capite e supportate a vicenda, così, d'impeto, mi verrebbe da dire...sei già fortunata.
> Ma ribadisco, lascia passare questo periodo difficile per tuo marito e poi, valutate se può essere utile rivolgersi a un consulente di coppie.
> Un bacio


Grazie!


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Giugno 2013)

Perla ha detto:


> Grazie!


mannaggia Perla... mannaggia. Un abbraccio.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2013)

Perla ha detto:


> Ultimo non ho bisogno di mettermi nei panni di mio marito per "sapere" quanto sia distruttivo la scoperta di un tradimento. Ed è per questo che chi lo fa (a parte chi è convinto che sia solo un gioco ammissibile per tutti) spesso vive la situazione con travaglio, sensi di colpa eccc
> 
> Ho talmente la sensazione che ne sarebbe distrutto, e l'ho scritto, che Brunetta mi ha pure preso in giro  dicendomi,* magari lo scopre e ti molla senza soffrire troppo, e tu rimani sola. (una cosa del genere)
> *
> ...


Senza soffrire troppo non lo detto. Ho detto che magari non ti scongiurerebbe di non lasciarlo e non sarebbe disperato.    
Può capitare di sentirsi tristi in un matrimonio, trovarsi attratti da un'altra persona ma scegliere di avere una relazione e portarla avanti per anni, mentendo al coniuge giornalmente e costantemente, impegnando per rendere sempre più importante la relazione adulterina, disimpegnandosi contestualmente nel matrimonio, distaccandosi sempre di più dal padre dei propri figli è una scelta di cui bisogna prendersi tutte le responsabilità, senza scaricare nulla sul tradito. Non puoi avere sensi di colpa per una cosa nella quale ti sei impegnata giorno per giorno per anni! Il senso di colpa ti avrebbe bloccata dopo una settimana. Quello che chiami senso di colpa gli assomiglia come un seme di senape assomiglia a una sequoia.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ci sono già state qui storie come quella di Perla.
> E ogni volta, non saprei mai che fare.
> 
> Ma ammetto, che piuttosto che stare con un uomo che non mi ama, e peggio ancora che ama un'altra, preferirei essere sola... almeno, ora la penso così.
> ...


Avrei uno da farti conoscere :carneval:. Io provo sempre a raccontarmela al contrario una storia prima di rispondere. Liberi di non crederci.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2013)

Perla ha detto:


> Ma ho già risposto più volte Ultimo, commentando in questo 3D, è chiaro che non sopporterei di essere tradita, che mi sentirei distrutta, che odierei l'altro e proverei tutta la gamma di emozioni che prova chi scopre un tradimento!
> Esattamente come qualsiasi persona qui dentro o fuori da qui.
> 
> Adesso non posso riferirlo a mio marito, perchè sono condizionata dal fatto che lo sto tradendo e lo sento lontano, perciò se lo facesse ADESSO lo capire, lo giustificherei, direi che ha ragione perchè mi sente lontana da tanto.
> ...


Potresti aver scritto per sentirti dire che capita a tanti e di continuare senza sensi di colpa. Infatti qualcuno ti ha risposto così. In realtà (a parte questa) le vie d'uscita sono due: a) dici a tuo marito che non lo ami e ti separi e vivi quel che puoi, da amante, sola, o da compagna con chiarezza con il tuo amante b) lasci l'amante e ti impegni sul serio nel tuo matrimonio. Scegli, finché sei nelle condizioni per farlo. Anche le cose meglio nascoste possono venire scoperte.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Epperò, Ultimo, anche io nella situazione di Perla non saprei come comportarmi.
> Idem nella situazione di Massinfedele.
> 
> Vedo mio marito felice, che sta bene con me, i miei figli che si godono la famiglia... come posso rompere tutto questo?
> ...


Come trasportare dall'altra parte del fiume il cane, le capre e i cavoli? Si può. Ma i cavoli e le capre insieme è impossibile e così il cane e le capre.


----------



## Perla (6 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mannaggia Perla... mannaggia. Un abbraccio.


 Grazie anche a te


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Credo che il problema vero non sia l'altro ma il vostro matrimonio.
> L'hai capito benissimo da sola.
> L'altro è la conseguenza...unico consiglio, fa che non diventi la causa della vostra ipotetica separazione.
> Perchè se tu facessi una scelta così importante, sull'onda dei sentimenti per l'altro, potresti rimuginarci a vita..."ho fatto bene, ho fatto male, avrei potuto riprovarci...però se mi fossi impegnata".
> ...


Quoto tutto. Bellissimo avatar:up:


----------



## Perla (6 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Potresti aver scritto per sentirti dire che capita a tanti e di continuare senza sensi di colpa. Infatti qualcuno ti ha risposto così. In realtà (a parte questa) le vie d'uscita sono due: a) dici a tuo marito che non lo ami e ti separi e vivi quel che puoi, da amante, sola, o da compagna con chiarezza con il tuo amante b) lasci l'amante e ti impegni sul serio nel tuo matrimonio. Scegli, finché sei nelle condizioni per farlo. Anche le cose meglio nascoste possono venire scoperte.


Ho scritto anche per dare la possibilità a chi piace farlo di salire sul pulpito e avere modo di dispensare la propria moralità e correttezza al di sopra di ogni sospetto, senza macchia e senza peccato, in una vita trascorsa, in modo che di fronte alla mia scorrettezza potesse sentirsi così piena di virtù.
Visto come sono altruista?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2013)

Perla ha detto:


> Ho scritto anche per dare la possibilità a chi piace farlo di salire sul pulpito e avere modo di dispensare la propria moralità e correttezza al di sopra di ogni sospetto, senza macchia e senza peccato, in una vita trascorsa, in modo che di fronte alla mia scorrettezza potesse sentirsi così piena di virtù.
> Visto come sono altruista?


Le risposte che mi dai le daresti a tuo marito? Questo sarcasmo dimostra quanti sensi di colpa hai.


----------



## Perla (6 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le risposte che mi dai le daresti a tuo marito? Questo sarcasmo dimostra quanti sensi di colpa hai.


Ok Brunetta, adesso che sei arrivata alla conclusione che cercavi fin dall'inizio che sono da buttare, e meriterei il marchio dell'adultera come nel libro "la lettera scarlatta" , lettera che veniva appunto applicata alle adultere nella spalla, perchè tutti sapessero che razza di donne erano, spero tu ti senta meglio. 

Non ho sensi di colpa e lo faccio volutamente perchè sono una specie di sadica, donnaccia, ecc..ecc...
Questo hai sentenziato? Ok, va bene, evidentemente hai bisogno di giudicare così pesantemente le altre per poterti sentire al top.

Non ho niente da dire in proposito, scelta tua su cui non metto bocca


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2013)

Perla ha detto:


> Ok Brunetta, adesso che sei arrivata alla conclusione che cercavi fin dall'inizio che sono da buttare, e meriterei il marchio dell'adultera come nel libro "la lettera scarlatta" , lettera che veniva appunto applicata alle adultere nella spalla, perchè tutti sapessero che razza di donne erano, spero tu ti senta meglio.
> 
> Non ho sensi di colpa e lo faccio volutamente perchè sono una specie di sadica, donnaccia, ecc..ecc...
> Questo hai sentenziato? Ok, va bene, evidentemente hai bisogno di giudicare così pesantemente le altre per poterti sentire al top.
> ...


Apprezzo questa tua disponibilità al confronto :up:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Apprezzo questa tua disponibilità al confronto :up:


Vedi te le cerchi no?
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

E te le buschi...:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2013)

La dolce vita:
Ultimo best seller del contepinceton di sboronia
edizione la cornucopia.

Come sposarsi felicemente tenersi un marito e pure un amante per tutta la vita, facendosi la franca, non scegliendo alcunchè e spassarsela a norma.

Le opzioni sono almeno cinque o sei.
Stanatele!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Rabarbaro (7 Giugno 2013)

Perla ha detto:


> Ma... mio marito ha bisogno di me, ed io so che lo ucciderei se lo lasciassi.
> Lui, l'altro,  dal canto suo, ha problemi economici con la moglie, che lo bloccano, almeno al momento, su una decisione di separazione.
> E' una vita dissociata, fatta di bugie, e di inganni, che vanno a rovinare tutto. Ogni volta che alla mia famiglia capita qualcosa, penso che sono stata io, con le mie bugie, con la mia doppia vita, a far capitare qualcosa di non bello.
> So che mio marito non si meritava una donna che non lo ricambiava fino in fondo. MA allora io non mi resi conto del tutto di questa mia mancanza.


E' bello sentire di persone che, non riuscendo a vivere decentemente una vita sola, provano a farsene addirittura un'altra.
Un po' come chi non sa guidare e si compra un'altra automobile, pensando che l'inettitudine sia propria del mezzo meccanico e non sua.
L'amore non esiste e chi crede il contrario è un illuso, perchè chiama amore qualcos'altro.
E, per inciso, gli illusi non dovrebbero sposarsi mai fra di loro.
E neppure con gli altri.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Giugno 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> E' bello sentire di persone che, non riuscendo a vivere decentemente una vita sola, provano a farsene addirittura un'altra.
> Un po' come chi non sa guidare e si compra un'altra automobile, pensando che l'inettitudine sia propria del mezzo meccanico e non sua.
> L'amore non esiste e chi crede il contrario è un illuso, perchè chiama amore qualcos'altro.
> E, per inciso, gli illusi non dovrebbero sposarsi mai fra di loro.
> E neppure con gli altri.


Ma ascoltami...
La mia vita di musicista è altra da quella di padre e marito eh?
Mentre riesco a concepire una vita senza moglie, senza amore, senza figli...ecc...eccc...

Non riesco a concepire una vita senza organi e musica...

Da che il famoso detto di mio padre...

Ah si?
Artista magna un piatto de note se ti si bon...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma ascoltami...
> La mia vita di musicista è altra da quella di padre e marito eh?
> Mentre riesco a concepire una vita senza moglie, senza amore, senza figli...ecc...eccc...
> 
> ...


Penso non ci riesca nessuno, almeno senza quelli proprio strettamente necessari.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Giugno 2013)

Un film che adoro alla follia è Fanny e Alexander di Bergman.

Interessantissima la concezione che ha dell'amore il vescovo Eduard.
Quando la moglie non ne può più di lui, e in stato interessante, dice...il tuo bambino non nascerà mai...io voglio lasciarti...io ti odio con tutta me stessa ecc...

Il vescovo fermo e rilassato risponde...

Tu non stai bene.
Tu hai dei problemi.
E appunto, dato che io ti amo, mi sacrifico per te, assumendo io le responsabilità di te stessa.
Limiterò la tua libertà, non avrai nessun contatto con il mondo esterno, per proteggerti dai tuoi problemi...

Poi ovvio anche in quel film ci sono io no?
E sono lo zio di Alexander...

Ma vi dedico il racconto dello zio isaac...

[video=youtube;CiJDC0f8K9o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CiJDC0f8K9o[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (7 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Penso non ci riesca nessuno, almeno senza quelli proprio strettamente necessari.


Infatti sai...le mie amiche mi dicono...ah conte che bel cromorno che hai, che bel bordone...adesso te lo intono tutto...


----------



## Perla (7 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Penso non ci riesca nessuno, almeno senza quelli proprio strettamente necessari.



Direi.... 



contepinceton ha detto:


> Un film che adoro alla follia è Fanny e Alexander di Bergman.
> 
> Interessantissima la concezione che ha dell'amore il vescovo Eduard.
> Quando la moglie non ne può più di lui, e in stato interessante, dice...il tuo bambino non nascerà mai...io voglio lasciarti...io ti odio con tutta me stessa ecc...
> ...


Ma si!  Proporrei il mondo di "gattaca".
Per non chi non ha visto il film, in un prossimo futuro, solo individui perfetti geneticamente, creati selezionando embrioni perfetti scelti in laboratorio, (intelligenti, fisicamente e moralmente irreprensibili ecc..) potranno accedere ai posti prestigiosi della società (nelle stanze dei bottoni)
Per chi invece è un normale essere nato da un normale atto di amore, (e perciò pieno di imperfezioni) sarà relegato a ruoli umili. 
Io così inetta, mi prenoto per i secondi...


----------



## contepinceton (7 Giugno 2013)

Perla ha detto:


> Direi....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Una volta un frate mi disse che le donne sono tutte amiche del demonio.
Risposi che mi auguro di finire all'inferno assieme al mio mito Don Giovanni.
Perchè là ci stanno le mejo done!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Giugno 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Credo che il problema vero non sia l'altro ma il vostro matrimonio.
> L'hai capito benissimo da sola.
> L'altro è la conseguenza...unico consiglio, fa che non diventi la causa della vostra ipotetica separazione.
> Perchè se tu facessi una scelta così importante, sull'onda dei sentimenti per l'altro, potresti rimuginarci a vita..."ho fatto bene, ho fatto male, avrei potuto riprovarci...però se mi fossi impegnata".
> ...



quoto, soprattutto il neretto


----------



## Tebe (7 Giugno 2013)

Perla ha detto:


> Ok Brunetta, adesso che sei arrivata alla conclusione che cercavi fin dall'inizio che sono da buttare, e meriterei *il marchio dell'adultera *come nel libro "la lettera scarlatta" , lettera che veniva appunto applicata alle adultere nella spalla, perchè tutti sapessero che razza di donne erano, spero tu ti senta meglio.
> 
> Non ho sensi di colpa e lo faccio volutamente perchè sono una specie di sadica, donnaccia, ecc..ecc...
> Questo hai sentenziato? Ok, va bene, evidentemente hai bisogno di giudicare così pesantemente le altre per poterti sentire al top.
> ...



ne ho un armadio pieno, per ogni occasione.
Quello rosa brillantinato per le serate un po' frou frou, quello nero in lattice per quelle più hard, quello in pizzo quanto mi sento romantica e quello da mangiare quando voglio sperimentare gusti nuovi.
Non fare complimenti.


----------



## Tebe (7 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Una volta un frate mi disse che le donne sono tutte amiche del demonio.
> Risposi che mi auguro di finire all'inferno assieme al mio mito Don Giovanni.
> Perchè *là ci stanno le mejo done!*:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Quoto!


----------



## Minerva (7 Giugno 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Credo che il problema vero non sia l'altro ma il vostro matrimonio.
> L'hai capito benissimo da sola.
> L'altro è la conseguenza...unico consiglio, fa che non diventi la causa della vostra ipotetica separazione.
> Perchè se tu facessi una scelta così importante, sull'onda dei sentimenti per l'altro, potresti rimuginarci a vita..."ho fatto bene, ho fatto male, avrei potuto riprovarci...però se mi fossi impegnata".
> ...


bell'intervento


----------



## mary80 (7 Giugno 2013)

Perla ma che problemi ti poni?Se non puoi lasciare il marito e non vuoi lasciare il fidanzato continua cosi no?chi ti ha detto che devi scegliere?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Giugno 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> Perla ma che problemi ti poni?Se non puoi lasciare il marito e non vuoi lasciare il fidanzato continua cosi no?*chi ti ha detto che devi scegliere?*



lei stessa


----------



## Minerva (7 Giugno 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> *Perla ma che problemi ti poni*?Se non puoi lasciare il marito e non vuoi lasciare il fidanzato continua cosi no?chi ti ha detto che devi scegliere?


quelli che si pongono le persone che hanno testa , cuore e pancia e non sono degli indifferenti (hai presente moravia?)


----------



## Ultimo (7 Giugno 2013)

Perla ha detto:


> Ok Brunetta, adesso che sei arrivata alla conclusione che cercavi fin dall'inizio che sono da buttare, e meriterei il marchio dell'adultera come nel libro "la lettera scarlatta" , lettera che veniva appunto applicata alle adultere nella spalla, perchè tutti sapessero che razza di donne erano, spero tu ti senta meglio.
> 
> Non ho sensi di colpa e lo faccio volutamente perchè sono una specie di sadica, donnaccia, ecc..ecc...
> Questo hai sentenziato? Ok, va bene, evidentemente hai bisogno di giudicare così pesantemente le altre per poterti sentire al top.
> ...



Mahh.... io non capisco, o perlomeno potrei anche capire che capita di rispondere malamente, ne so qualcosa io che poi alla fine malamente oppure no dietro chissà cosa ci sta, comunque arrivando al dunque, ho letto un po e non capisco la maniera in cui ti sei posta ed hai risposto a Brunetta, se posso e  mi consenti, la prossima volta se non vuoi interagire con un utente basta dirlo, e sono sicuro che se lo avresti detto a Brunetta, si sarebbe esentata dal commentare nel tuo Thread. Ed eventualmente non si esentasse..... o la ignori cosa che ti consiglierei, o rispondi per tono.


----------



## Minerva (7 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mahh.... io non capisco, o perlomeno potrei anche capire che capita di rispondere malamente, ne so qualcosa io che poi alla fine malamente oppure no dietro chissà cosa ci sta, comunque arrivando al dunque, ho letto un po e non capisco la maniera in cui ti sei posta ed hai risposto a Brunetta, se posso e  mi consenti, la prossima volta se non vuoi interagire con un utente basta dirlo, e sono sicuro che se lo avresti detto a Brunetta, si sarebbe esentata dal commentare nel tuo Thread. Ed eventualmente non si esentasse..... o la ignori cosa che ti consiglierei, o rispondi per tono.


mi sono sorpresa anch'io perché non ho trovato brunetta tanto invasiva


----------



## Ultimo (7 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi sono sorpresa anch'io perché non ho trovato brunetta tanto invasiva



Meno male, ogni tanto penso che sono io che leggo male o magari mi sfugge qualcosa.


----------



## mary80 (7 Giugno 2013)

Si è fidanzata con un uomo da 4 anni mentre è sposata.Adesso si pone questo problema di scegliere?Dopo 4 anni?Peró poi dice che uno non vuole lasciarlo e l'altro non puó.Beh ma allora di che stiamo parlando,di lei che dice che non vorrebbe far becco il marito ma è costretta peró ha un gran senso della moralitá?


----------



## Perla (7 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ne ho un armadio pieno, per ogni occasione.
> Quello rosa brillantinato per le serate un po' frou frou, quello nero in lattice per quelle più hard, quello in pizzo quanto mi sento romantica e quello da mangiare quando voglio sperimentare gusti nuovi.
> Non fare complimenti.


Ti chiamerò di sicuro


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Giugno 2013)

Io cara Perla resto della mia idea per tu marito non hai provato Amore ma solo un profondo affetto, l'unica scelta che ti puoi porre è se sei in grado di continuare il tuo matrimonio ... A prescindere dal tuo amante ... Credo tu sia arrivata ad un bivio prendi ti tempo per comprenderTI e scegliere


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Giugno 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> Si è fidanzata con un uomo da 4 anni mentre è sposata.*Adesso si pone questo problema di scegliere?Dopo 4 anni*?Peró poi dice che uno non vuole lasciarlo e l'altro non puó.Beh ma allora di che stiamo parlando,di lei che dice che non vorrebbe far becco il marito ma è costretta peró ha un gran senso della moralitá?



ma dove le hai lette ste cose? torna a dormire, va :unhappy:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io cara Perla resto della mia idea *per tuo marito non hai provato Amore* ma solo un *profondo affetto*, l'unica scelta che ti puoi porre è se sei in grado di continuare il tuo matrimonio ... A prescindere dal tuo amante ... Credo tu sia arrivata ad un bivio prendi ti tempo per comprenderTI e scegliere



secondo la tua definizione di amore, chiaramente


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> secondo la tua definizione di amore, chiaramente


Secondo quello che ho compreso leggendo il suo primo post ... Poi se ho interpretato male sarà Perla che gioiosamente me lo farà comprendere :smile:


----------



## Tebe (7 Giugno 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> Perla ma che problemi ti poni?Se non puoi lasciare il marito e non vuoi lasciare il fidanzato continua cosi no?chi ti ha detto che devi scegliere?


Concordo. ma lei non è una traditrice. Non è come noi.
lei non sta bene in questo ruolo e prima o poi, la sua coscienza, le imporrà di fare una scelta.
Diversamente continuerebbe a stare in una vita che la mette a disagio e pur facendola non sente sua.


per quanto mi riguarda io sento mia sia l'una che l'altra di vita.
E' questa la differenza.


----------



## mary80 (7 Giugno 2013)

Si certo,lei è "migliore" perchè si pone il problema. Intanto sono 4 lunghi anni che ha a casa il maritino e nel letto il fidanzato.Ed ora viene a dire "non lascio mio marito perchè ne morirebbe"...bene.Ne morirebbe perchè l'hai tradito.Allora lascia il fidanzato "eh ma non riesco" eh ma allora?vuoi dolo essere giustificata?


----------



## Perla (7 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mahh.... io non capisco, o perlomeno potrei anche capire che capita di rispondere malamente, ne so qualcosa io che poi alla fine malamente oppure no dietro chissà cosa ci sta, comunque arrivando al dunque, ho letto un po e non capisco la maniera in cui ti sei posta ed hai risposto a Brunetta, se posso e mi consenti, la prossima volta se non vuoi interagire con un utente basta dirlo, e sono sicuro che se lo avresti detto a Brunetta, si sarebbe esentata dal commentare nel tuo Thread. Ed eventualmente non si esentasse..... o la ignori cosa che ti consiglierei, o rispondi per tono.





Minerva ha detto:


> mi sono sorpresa anch'io perché non ho trovato brunetta tanto invasiva


Vi rispondo con alcuni post:



Brunetta ha detto:


> Non so come tu possa sentirti una mosca bianca, dici quello che dicono migliaia di traditori. Ti fingi contrita mentre non fai che elencare ragioni a te favorevoli. Per me sei molto lontana dall'avere il senso della realtà.


QUOTE=Brunetta;1143229]   Quello che chiami senso di colpa gli assomiglia come un seme di senape assomiglia a una sequoia.[/QUOTE]


Brunetta ha detto:


> Potresti aver scritto per sentirti dire che capita a tanti e di continuare senza sensi di colpa.. .


Sono solo alcuni eh…
Allora un discorso è disapprovare e quello ok. Un discorso è accusare una persona di FINGERE (ha doti evidentemente di chiaroveggenza)
Dall’inizio alla fine, ogni virgola che ho scritto è stata buona per dimostrare che COME TUTTI I TRADITORI (e credo qui stia il nocciolo del problema), sono bugiarda, priva di qualsiasi pietà umana e irrecuperabile.
Visto che Brunetta, in un altro post,  mi dice che non vedo bene la realtà, perché condizionata da una serie di  fattori,  e visto che io le ho detto che è possibile (perché accetto le critiche costruttive, meno quelle solo distruttive e offensive),  forse sarebbe il caso che anche lei seguisse lo stesso consiglio dato a me.  Perché è facile parlare solo per gli altri.
 Allora forse anche lei potrebbe chiedersi se questa smania di dimostrare che il traditore non ha appelli, non ha sentimenti, non ha rimorsi, finge sempre, non nasca da qualche suo condizionamento, dal  SUO  vissuto e anche lei sia lontana dal vedere lucidamente la realtà.
Qui dentro ci sono amanti lasciati, mogli che cercano di recuperare un matrimonio, mariti traditi che non riescono a perdonare, mariti traditi che hanno perdonato ritrovando addirittura un grande amore di coppia, mogli che tradiscono. Ognuno col proprio bagaglio, coi propri errori, egoismi, stupidità umane da cui TUTTI siamo toccati. Ognuno ha (avrebbe, o meglio lo ha per me) diritto al rispetto, per lo meno del  DOLORE!
Non che qualcuno PRETENDA addirittura di sapere cosa tu PROVI o NON PROVI!
Io non giudico MAI nessuno. Posso dissentire, ma non giudico chi ha una vita diversa dalla mia, un rapporto diverso dal mio.
Giudicare  (e condannare) non è il modo per confrontarsi. MAI!
Inoltre chi può giudicare chi? Esiste qualcuno che non ha mai mancato verso le persone che ama e che lo amano?


----------



## Perla (7 Giugno 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> Si certo,lei è "migliore" perchè si pone il problema. Intanto sono 4 lunghi anni che ha a casa il maritino e nel letto il fidanzato.Ed ora viene a dire "non lascio mio marito perchè ne morirebbe"...bene.Ne morirebbe perchè l'hai tradito.Allora lascia il fidanzato "eh ma non riesco" eh ma allora?vuoi dolo essere giustificata?


No, MAry, non sono migliore, dove lo hai letto?
Come ho scritto prima non giudico le persone. Io ho parlato della MIA situazione. Non ho detto che chi si comporta diversamente è peggiore.
Ho parlato del mio "travaglio", perchè per me, è difficile portare avanti questa vita scissa a metà, per tanti motivi, che ora non ripeto.

Può darsi che arrivi alla conclusione di continuare così. O forse alla conclusione di una scelta. In questo momento ho delle situazioni che non riesco a "sbrogliare" e che mi fanno sentire in gabbia, ma non ho mai detto che sono migliore di chi sta dentro queste cose senza esigenza di scegliere.


----------



## Perla (7 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Concordo. ma lei non è una traditrice. Non è come noi.
> lei non sta bene in questo ruolo e prima o poi, la sua coscienza, le imporrà di fare una scelta.
> Diversamente continuerebbe a stare in una vita che la mette a disagio e pur facendola non sente sua.
> 
> ...


Anche io sento così Tebe, ma proprio per questo mi sento come divisa. Non sono mai nella mia "interezza" nè quando sono in famiglia, perchè ho la testa anche altrove.
Nè quando sono con lui perchè anche in quel caso ho la testa anche altrove.
E per il momento questa cosa mi fa soffrire (il senso di colpa non lo nomino se no mi dicono che FINGO)


----------



## Cattivello (7 Giugno 2013)

.


----------



## Perla (7 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io cara Perla resto della mia idea per tu marito non hai provato Amore ma solo un profondo affetto, l'unica scelta che ti puoi porre è se sei in grado di continuare il tuo matrimonio ... A prescindere dal tuo amante ... Credo tu sia arrivata ad un bivio prendi ti tempo per comprenderTI e scegliere


Si il discorso di decidere a prescindere da lui, lo capisco e ci devo "lavorare" (come hanno suggerito anche Chiara e Anais, e altre..),  per adesso .... non so sento come se dovessi scegliere o l'uno o l'altro....


----------



## Ultimo (7 Giugno 2013)

Perla ha detto:


> Vi rispondo con alcuni post:
> 
> 
> QUOTE=Brunetta;1143229]   Quello che chiami senso di colpa gli assomiglia come un seme di senape assomiglia a una sequoia.


Sono solo alcuni eh…
Allora un discorso è disapprovare e quello ok. Un discorso è accusare una persona di FINGERE (ha doti evidentemente di chiaroveggenza)
Dall’inizio alla fine, ogni virgola che ho scritto è stata buona per dimostrare che COME TUTTI I TRADITORI (e credo qui stia il nocciolo del problema), sono bugiarda, priva di qualsiasi pietà umana e irrecuperabile.
Visto che Brunetta, in un altro post,  mi dice che non vedo bene la realtà, perché condizionata da una serie di  fattori,  e visto che io le ho detto che è possibile (perché accetto le critiche costruttive, meno quelle solo distruttive e offensive),  forse sarebbe il caso che anche lei seguisse lo stesso consiglio dato a me.  Perché è facile parlare solo per gli altri.
 Allora forse anche lei potrebbe chiedersi se questa smania di dimostrare che il traditore non ha appelli, non ha sentimenti, non ha rimorsi, finge sempre, non nasca da qualche suo condizionamento, dal  SUO  vissuto e anche lei sia lontana dal vedere lucidamente la realtà.
Qui dentro ci sono amanti lasciati, mogli che cercano di recuperare un matrimonio, mariti traditi che non riescono a perdonare, mariti traditi che hanno perdonato ritrovando addirittura un grande amore di coppia, mogli che tradiscono. Ognuno col proprio bagaglio, coi propri errori, egoismi, stupidità umane da cui TUTTI siamo toccati. Ognuno ha (avrebbe, o meglio lo ha per me) diritto al rispetto, per lo meno del  DOLORE!
Non che qualcuno PRETENDA addirittura di sapere cosa tu PROVI o NON PROVI!
Io non giudico MAI nessuno. Posso dissentire, ma non giudico chi ha una vita diversa dalla mia, un rapporto diverso dal mio.
Giudicare  (e condannare) non è il modo per confrontarsi. MAI!
Inoltre chi può giudicare chi? Esiste qualcuno che non ha mai mancato verso le persone che ama e che lo amano?[/QUOTE]

Ascolta, io non credo che Brunetta ti abbia risposto giudicando nè tanto meno ha scritto cose che tu per la seconda volta hai scritto o che hai creduto fossero sotto intese. Sono sicuro che potrà risponderti Brunetta appena ritorna online. minchia come mi sto acculturando, una volta avrei scritto "in linea" 

PS parlaci con Brunetta ti accorgerai che con lei si può discutere benissimo.


----------



## Perla (7 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ascolta, io non credo che Brunetta ti abbia risposto giudicando nè tanto meno ha scritto cose che tu per la seconda volta hai scritto o che hai creduto fossero sotto intese. Sono sicuro che potrà risponderti Brunetta appena ritorna online. minchia come mi sto acculturando, una volta avrei scritto "in linea"
> 
> PS parlaci con Brunetta ti accorgerai che con lei si può discutere benissimo.


Se ho frainteso sono sempre pronta a chiedere scusa


----------



## Nocciola (7 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi sono sorpresa anch'io perché non ho trovato brunetta tanto invasiva


Non credo che sia stata invasiva
Ma se poi c'é chi cerca di fartela leggere come tale.....


----------



## Perla (7 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non credo che sia stata invasiva
> Ma se poi c'é chi cerca di fartela leggere come tale.....


No, Farfalla, nessuno mi ha influenzata. Io l'ho letta così. Soprattutto mi ha dato fastidio il ripetere nei suoi post che fingevo di provare sensi di colpa.


----------



## Perla (7 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma dove le hai lette ste cose? torna a dormire, va :unhappy:


Infatti non l'ho mai detto


----------



## Nocciola (7 Giugno 2013)

Perla ha detto:


> No, Farfalla, nessuno mi ha influenzata. Io l'ho letta così. Soprattutto mi ha dato fastidio il ripetere nei suoi post che fingevo di provare sensi di colpa.


Pensavo ti avessero infastidito le domande. La parte dei sensi di colpa non l'ho letta mi spiace
scusa se mi sono permessa. Mi infstidiscono delle cose e ho preso l'occasione. Mi spiace

I sensi di colpa ci sono per forza quando si ha un cuore e comunque si provano sentimenti per il proprio partner. 
Un abbraccio


----------



## Sole (7 Giugno 2013)

Perla ha detto:


> E' una vita dissociata, fatta di bugie, e di inganni, che vanno a rovinare tutto. Ogni volta che alla mia famiglia capita qualcosa, penso che sono stata io, con le mie bugie, con la mia doppia vita, a far capitare qualcosa di non bello.
> So che mio marito non si meritava una donna che non lo ricambiava fino in fondo. MA allora io non mi resi conto del tutto di questa mia mancanza.
> Non so perchè ho scritto, forse volevo solo far conoscere la mia storia (immagino simile a molte altre, ma per me "unica") a qualcuno...
> Grazie a chi leggerà


Cara Perla, io penso che tu ti stia misurando con le conseguenze di alcune tue scelte sbagliate. Spesso quando ci sposiamo siamo giovani, a volte il bisogno di sicurezza ci condiziona perché non siamo ancora maturi, non abbiamo una visione completa di noi stessi e di cos'è la vita. Certe cose le impariamo nel tempo, quando abbiamo già preso questo enorme impegno che è il matrimonio. E nella nostra cultura tornare indietro, separarsi per ricominciare, è uno dei peggiori fallimenti che le persone ti etichettano addosso. Per me, invece, è il segno che si cambia: perché a volte bisogna accettare che le cose finiscono, che altre cominciano, che noi ci muoviamo in continuazione, che la vita è un continuo misurarsi con il cambiamento e la parte di dolore che si porta dietro. Se sai di non amare tuo marito, a prescindere da ciò che farà il tuo amante, prenditi del tempo per ripensare seriamente al tuo rapporto con lui. Il peso che senti è la parte pulita di te che chiede una vita un po' più sincera: non tutti hanno il pelo sullo stomaco di tradire per anni tra bugie e inganni e convivere pacificamente con tutto questo. Il tormento che senti tu lo sentono in molti, ma per alcuni è più comodo conviverci, mentre per altri, alla lunga, è impossibile. Per me è stato impossibile. Se ti senti schiacciata da tutto questo è perché, forse, è arrivato il momento di fare una scelta, in un senso o nell'altro.


----------



## mary80 (7 Giugno 2013)

*intendevo dire...*

che non capisco la questione che hai posto.Per cosa chiedi consiglio?Non vuoi lasciare uno,non vuoi lasciare l'altro.Cosa possiamo dirti?


----------



## Perla (7 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Pensavo ti avessero infastidito le domande. La parte dei sensi di colpa non l'ho letta mi spiace
> scusa se mi sono permessa. Mi infstidiscono delle cose e ho preso l'occasione. Mi spiace
> 
> I sensi di colpa ci sono per forza quando si ha un cuore e comunque si provano sentimenti per il proprio partner.
> Un abbraccio


No, figurati di che ti devi scusare?


----------



## Nocciola (7 Giugno 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Cara Perla, io penso che tu ti stia misurando con le conseguenze di alcune tue scelte sbagliate. Spesso quando ci sposiamo siamo giovani, a volte il bisogno di sicurezza ci condiziona perché non siamo ancora maturi, non abbiamo una visione completa di noi stessi e di cos'è la vita. Certe cose le impariamo nel tempo, quando abbiamo già preso questo enorme impegno che è il matrimonio. E nella nostra cultura tornare indietro, separarsi per ricominciare, è uno dei peggiori fallimenti che le persone ti etichettano addosso. Per me, invece, è il segno che si cambia: perché a volte bisogna accettare che le cose finiscono, che altre cominciano, che noi ci muoviamo in continuazione, che la vita è un continuo misurarsi con il cambiamento e la parte di dolore che si porta dietro. Se sai di non amare tuo marito, a prescindere da ciò che farà il tuo amante, prenditi del tempo per ripensare seriamente al tuo rapporto con lui. Il peso che senti è la parte pulita di te che chiede una vita un po' più sincera: non tutti hanno il pelo sullo stomaco di tradire per anni tra bugie e inganni e convivere pacificamente con tutto questo. Il tormento che senti tu lo sentono in molti, ma per alcuni è più comodo conviverci, mentre per altri, alla lunga, è impossibile. Per me è stato impossibile. Se ti senti schiacciata da tutto questo è perché, forse, è arrivato il momento di fare una scelta, in un senso o nell'altro.



Quoto tutto tranne la parte della comodità.
non è così sicuro che il tradire per anni sia dettato dalla comodità


----------



## Perla (7 Giugno 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Cara Perla, io penso che tu ti stia misurando con le conseguenze di alcune tue scelte sbagliate. Spesso quando ci sposiamo siamo giovani, *a volte il bisogno di sicurezza ci condiziona* perché non siamo ancora maturi, non abbiamo una visione completa di noi stessi e di cos'è la vita. Certe cose le impariamo nel tempo, quando abbiamo già preso questo enorme impegno che è il matrimonio. E nella nostra cultura tornare indietro, separarsi per ricominciare, è uno dei peggiori fallimenti che le persone ti etichettano addosso. Per me, invece, è il segno che si cambia: perché a volte bisogna accettare che le cose finiscono, che altre cominciano, che noi ci muoviamo in continuazione, che la vita è un continuo misurarsi con il cambiamento e la parte di dolore che si porta dietro. Se sai di non amare tuo marito, a prescindere da ciò che farà il tuo amante, prenditi del tempo per ripensare seriamente al tuo rapporto con lui. Il peso che senti è la parte pulita di te *che chiede una vita un po' più sincera*: non tutti hanno il pelo sullo stomaco di tradire per anni tra bugie e inganni e convivere pacificamente con tutto questo. Il tormento che senti tu lo sentono in molti, ma per alcuni è più comodo conviverci, mentre per altri, alla lunga, è impossibile. Per me è stato impossibile. Se ti senti schiacciata da tutto questo è perché, forse, è arrivato il momento di fare una scelta, in un senso o nell'altro.


Grazie


----------



## Sole (7 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto tutto tranne la parte della comodità.
> non è così sicuro che il tradire per anni sia dettato dalla comodità


Per comodità intendo che anche quando si sentono i sensi di colpa, per alcuni è più sopportabile ingoiarli e andare avanti a tradire piuttosto che stravolgere la propria vita e quella della famiglia... molti traditori li vivono come un effetto collaterale del tradimento che va sopportato, perché non si può fare altrimenti. In qualche caso è vero che non si può fare altrimenti, in altri no.


----------



## Perla (7 Giugno 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> che non capisco la questione che hai posto.Per cosa chiedi consiglio?Non vuoi lasciare uno,non vuoi lasciare l'altro.Cosa possiamo dirti?


Non chiedevo esattamente un consiglio, ho scritto in questo forum perchè parla di tradimenti. 
Quindi era un voler leggere (come ho cercato di fare nei vari 3d) di altri su questo argomento e scrivere di me, per portare la mia esperienza e la mia situazione.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Giugno 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Per comodità intendo che anche quando si sentono i sensi di colpa, per alcuni è più sopportabile ingoiarli e andare avanti a tradire piuttosto che stravolgere la propria vita e quella della famiglia... molti traditori li vivono come un effetto collaterale del tradimento che va sopportato, perché non si può fare altrimenti. In qualche caso è vero che non si può fare altrimenti, in altri no.


Ah ok. Davo un altro significato alla parola comodità.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ascolta, io non credo che Brunetta ti abbia risposto giudicando nè tanto meno ha scritto cose che tu per la seconda volta hai scritto o che hai creduto fossero sotto intese. Sono sicuro che potrà risponderti Brunetta appena ritorna online. minchia come mi sto acculturando, una volta avrei scritto "in linea"
> 
> PS parlaci con Brunetta ti accorgerai che con lei si può discutere benissimo.


Ne faccio a meno :smile:.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Giugno 2013)

Perla ha detto:


> Non chiedevo esattamente un consiglio, ho scritto in questo forum perchè parla di tradimenti.
> Quindi era un voler leggere (come ho cercato di fare nei vari 3d) di altri su questo argomento e scrivere di me, per portare la mia esperienza e la mia situazione.


Ed hai fatto bene, confrontarsi è utile tenendo sempre ben presente che la tua esperienza (come quelle di tutti) non riuscirà mai a sovrapporsi  alle altre,  quoto ciò che da scritto Harley hai iniziato un cammino di consapevolezza, il tuo amante può essere stato il veicolo che ha accelerato il processo ma penso che i dubbi  sul tuo matrimonio li avresti iprima o poi elaborati  ora magari ti sentì come una barchetta in mezzo ad un mare agitato e non sai quale sponda raggiungere ma vedrai che con il tempo prenderai una decisione:up:.


----------



## Perla (7 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ed hai fatto bene, confrontarsi è utile tenendo sempre ben presente che la tua esperienza (come quelle di tutti) *non riuscirà mai a sovrapporsi  alle altre*,  quoto ciò che da scritto Harley hai iniziato un cammino di consapevolezza, il tuo amante può essere stato il veicolo che ha accelerato il processo ma penso che i dubbi  sul tuo matrimonio li avresti iprima o poi elaborati  ora magari ti sentì come una barchetta in mezzo ad un mare agitato e non sai quale sponda raggiungere ma vedrai che con il tempo prenderai una decisione:up:.


si, vero, però è utile (oltre che bello) sentire l'esperienza degli altri . 

Volevo ringraziare tutti quelli che hanno lasciato un commento dedicandomi un po' del loro tempo
Grazie a tutti


----------



## Rabarbaro (7 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma ascoltami...
> La mia vita di musicista è altra da quella di padre e marito eh?
> Mentre riesco a concepire una vita senza moglie, senza amore, senza figli...ecc...eccc...
> 
> ...



Bravo Conte!
Tu sei stato largamente benvoluto sia dal dio del libertinaggio che da quello dell'interpretazione, per la prima questione, beh, lì ti regolareai tu, mentre per la seconda, mi piace notare quanto tu voglia associare il termine vita col termine ruolo.
Nella stessa vita più ruoli sono possibili, ma non è detto che ogni ruolo possa animarsi di vita propria, né per sè, né per gli altri.
Ciò che esiste non è detto che riusciamo a concepirlo, tutti e sempre, come non è stato facile concepire la natura duale ondulatoria-corpuscolare della luce, mentre spesso sembra semplice il contrario, come dimostra una certa qual diffusa credenza della vita ultraterrena, dei fantasmi e di Elvis Presley che ci guarda da Marte.
Vivere due vite è quasi un oltraggio alla continenza, di gran lunga preferibile è, io credo, viverne una sola, ma ben articolata e composita.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Giugno 2013)

Perla ha detto:


> si, vero, però è utile (oltre che bello) sentire l'esperienza degli altri .
> 
> Volevo ringraziare tutti quelli che hanno lasciato un commento dedicandomi un po' del loro tempo
> Grazie a tutti


Stai pensando di lasciarci? No eh


----------



## Perla (8 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ne faccio a meno :smile:.


Visto che ne fai a meno, potresti fare a meno anche di nominarmi in altri 3D? E' già la seconda volta che lo fai, non ti rispondo lì per rispetto a chi ha aperto il 3D.
Adesso paragonata a chi fa il borseggio al supermercato, e addirittura assalitrice...
Se non si vuole chiarire e parlare con una persona credo sia più corretto non tirarla poi in ballo, ma la detentrice della correttezza sei tu...


----------



## Perla (8 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Stai pensando di lasciarci? No eh


Continuerò un po' a leggere Farfalla, volevo riscrivere ad acque più calme, ma ho fatto un'eccezione, cmq Grazie


----------



## Nocciola (8 Giugno 2013)

Perla ha detto:


> Continuerò un po' a leggere Farfalla, volevo riscrivere ad acque più calme, ma ho fatto un'eccezione, cmq Grazie


Non leggere solo me. Ci sono molti utenti validi. Resto convinta che questo forum posso solo farti del bene.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Giugno 2013)

Perla ha detto:


> Visto che ne fai a meno, potresti fare a meno anche di nominarmi in altri 3D? E' già la seconda volta che lo fai, non ti rispondo lì per rispetto a chi ha aperto il 3D.
> Adesso paragonata a chi fa il borseggio al supermercato, e addirittura assalitrice...
> Se non si vuole chiarire e parlare con una persona credo sia più corretto non tirarla poi in ballo, ma la detentrice della correttezza sei tu...


[video=youtube;lgM1-JnyQvc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgM1-JnyQvc[/video]

Osserva il vescovo...
Ovvio io qui sono lo zio Karl...


----------



## Sole (8 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non leggere solo me. Ci sono molti utenti validi. Resto convinta che questo forum posso solo farti del bene.


Penso che volesse dire 'Continuerò a leggere, Farfalla'...  

Perla mi sembra consapevole del momento che sta vivendo. A volte essere consapevoli significa anche capire di cosa NON si ha bisogno. E questo forum a volte non aiuta. E non per colpa di Brunetta o dei traditi eh, ci mancherebbe! 

A me certi giudizi quando mi stavo separando hanno fatto malissimo. E Brunetta non c'era ancora.

Dipende tutto dal momento che si sta vivendo, da cosa sentiamo dentro... se siamo irritati o in confusione o incasinati, dover sostenere un giudizio può diventare insopportabile, da qualunque parte arrivi.

Perla, in bocca al lupo, ti auguro di trovare la strada giusta per te e per tuo marito


----------



## Nocciola (8 Giugno 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Penso che volesse dire 'Continuerò a leggere, Farfalla'...
> 
> Perla mi sembra consapevole del momento che sta vivendo. A volte essere consapevoli significa anche capire di cosa NON si ha bisogno. E questo forum a volte non aiuta. E non per colpa di Brunetta o dei traditi eh, ci mancherebbe!
> 
> ...


Uffa per una volta che sono egocentrica mi va male.... 
Ho frainteso mi scuso
Io ricordo che a parte un paio di utenti che agli inizi mi hanno fatto saltare i nervi e dopo poco leggevo ridendo per quanto fossero fuori strada, gli altri commenti pesanti mi hanno solo aiutato.
Quando comprendi la sinceritá con cui ti vengono fatti puoi solo apprezzare anche se fanno male


----------



## contepinceton (8 Giugno 2013)

*Un uomo chw si libera...la doppia vita...*

Dedicato al sommo e incommensurabile Lothy con affetto...

[video=youtube;5N808Ov0Yq8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5N808Ov0Yq8[/video]


----------



## Sole (8 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Uffa per una volta che sono egocentrica mi va male....
> Ho frainteso mi scuso
> Io ricordo che a parte un paio di utenti che agli inizi mi hanno fatto saltare i nervi e dopo poco leggevo ridendo per quanto fossero fuori strada, gli altri commenti pesanti mi hanno solo aiutato.
> Quando comprendi la sinceritá con cui ti vengono fatti puoi solo apprezzare anche se fanno male


Infatti, la sincerità e l'assoluta obiettivitá di chi ti sta dando una sua opinione vanno apprezzate.

Resta il fatto che non tutti quelli che scrivono qui cercano un parere. Ma solo un modo per sfogarsi e condividere cose spesso intime.

Faccio un esempio: se ho preso la decisione di separarmi e vivo un momento delicatissimo in cui ho i nervi a pezzi, leggere le opinioni di chi pensa che separarsi sia il peggio che si possa fare può essere stressante e richiedermi energie che in quel momento non ho.

E poi non siamo tutti uguali. C'è chi, anche quando subisce attacchi pesanti, raccoglie comunque la solidarietà di molti altri e questo incoraggia molto e aiuta. Non per tutti è così.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Giugno 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Infatti, la sincerità e l'assoluta obiettivitá di chi ti sta dando una sua opinione vanno apprezzate.
> 
> Resta il fatto che non tutti quelli che scrivono qui cercano un parere. Ma solo un modo per sfogarsi e condividere cose spesso intime.
> 
> ...


Hai ragione credo molto dipenda da come siamo fatti
Io se sto per prendere una decisione do retta soprattutto a chi mi da contro per capire se ci sono cose che non ho valutato. Poi vado avanti per la mia strada ma con un bagaglio diverso.
Per questo suggerivo di adcoltare tutti, ignorare chi provoca e basta e chiarirsi le idee


----------



## Ultimo (8 Giugno 2013)

Che siete carine..:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (8 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che siete carine..:rotfl:


Perchè?


----------



## Ultimo (8 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè?



Perchè mi annoio e ho scritto una cosa senza senso? :mrgreen::rotfl:

Vabbè ,dirai tu, normale. :singleeye:


----------



## Sole (8 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Perchè mi annoio e ho scritto una cosa senza senso? :mrgreen::rotfl:
> 
> Vabbè ,dirai tu, normale. :singleeye:



E io che mi sono illusa che mi trovassi carina!!


----------



## Nocciola (8 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Perchè mi annoio e ho scritto una cosa senza senso? :mrgreen::rotfl:
> 
> Vabbè ,dirai tu, normale. :singleeye:


Ahah 
Mi annoio anch'io. Se non ricomincip a camminare nel giro di pochi gg sclero


----------



## Ultimo (8 Giugno 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> E io che mi sono illusa che mi trovassi carina!!



Oh madonna santa!! ma siete carine. Sono io che combino sempre pasticci, basta che metta mano nei tasti e BUM" patatrac il danno è fatto.

Broccoliamo ?


----------



## Ultimo (8 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ahah
> Mi annoio anch'io. Se non ricomincip a camminare nel giro di pochi gg sclero



Uhmm..... quant'è brutto non potersi muovere..... Invito harley a ballare, tu non puoi. :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Perchè mi annoio e ho scritto una cosa senza senso? :mrgreen::rotfl:
> 
> Vabbè ,dirai tu, normale. :singleeye:


Fortuna non gli hai detto della pipi:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (8 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Fortuna non gli hai detto della pipi:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Aòò!! grrr zitta.. zitta... mannaggia va.. fai finta di nulla....


----------



## Nocciola (8 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Uhmm..... quant'è brutto non potersi muovere..... Invito harley a ballare, tu non puoi. :rotfl:


Ma guarda questo... Si inserisce in una discussione seria e broccola...
Bravo bravo
Va bé Harley sta volta hai vinto facile


----------



## Sole (8 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Uhmm..... quant'è brutto non potersi muovere..... Invito harley a ballare, tu non puoi. :rotfl:



Io con te ballarei anche con le stampelle 

A questo punto dovevo mettere la faccina coi cuoricini ma sono sul cellulare e non so come si fa!


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Aòò!! grrr zitta.. zitta... mannaggia va.. fai finta di nulla....


Ok :fischio: ma scusa se volevi broccolarle avvertimi :mrgreen: io non broccolo vado di cazzeggio oggi :rotfl:


----------



## Sole (8 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma guarda questo... Si inserisce in una discussione seria e broccola...
> Bravo bravo
> Va bé Harley sta volta hai vinto facile


L'importante è vincere


----------



## Nocciola (8 Giugno 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> L'importante è vincere


D'accordissimo


----------



## Ultimo (8 Giugno 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Io con te ballarei anche con le stampelle
> 
> A questo punto dovevo mettere la faccina coi cuoricini ma sono sul cellulare e non so come si fa!


:volo:


----------



## Ultimo (8 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma guarda questo... Si inserisce in una discussione seria e broccola...
> Bravo bravo
> Va bé Harley sta volta hai vinto facile



Ma no... io broccolo in modo diverso. speriamo non mi domandino come, altrimenti faccio finta di non essere in linea e mi defilo ilo ilo ilo....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Hai ragione credo molto dipenda da come siamo fatti
> Io se sto per prendere una decisione do retta soprattutto a chi mi da contro per capire se ci sono cose che non ho valutato. Poi vado avanti per la mia strada ma con un bagaglio diverso.
> Per questo suggerivo di adcoltare tutti, ignorare chi provoca e basta e chiarirsi le idee


Quoto.
Però aggiungerei che anche una bella riflessione sulle provocazioni non sarebbe del tutto sbagliata.
Scindendole da chi le mette in atto, possono essere illuminanti.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Però aggiungerei che anche una bella riflessione sulle provocazioni non sarebbe del tutto sbagliata.
> Scindendole da chi le mette in atto, possono essere illuminanti.


Vero?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Giugno 2013)

Perla ha detto:


> Visto che ne fai a meno, potresti fare a meno anche di nominarmi in altri 3D? E' già la seconda volta che lo fai, non ti rispondo lì per rispetto a chi ha aperto il 3D.
> Adesso paragonata a chi fa il borseggio al supermercato, e addirittura assalitrice...
> Se non si vuole chiarire e parlare con una persona credo sia più corretto non tirarla poi in ballo, ma la detentrice della correttezza sei tu...


Gioia bella io non mi sono dichiarata detentrice di alcuna correttezza. Non ho nominato te ma cose che avevo già scritto qui per non ripetermi. Hai deciso di attaccarmi e fai pure. Sei entrata in un forum pubblico e io pure può capitare di non piacersi. Un bel chi se frega non ce lo mettiamo? Vuoi mandarmi a cagare? Fai come preferisci. Io pure :up:


----------



## mary80 (10 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Gioia bella io non mi sono dichiarata detentrice di alcuna correttezza. Non ho nominato te ma cose che avevo già scritto qui per non ripetermi. Hai deciso di attaccarmi e fai pure. Sei entrata in un forum pubblico e io pure può capitare di non piacersi. Un bel chi se frega non ce lo mettiamo? Vuoi mandarmi a cagare? Fai come preferisci. Io pure :up:



Brunetta cara, devi capire che alcune traditrici (si perla, è questo che sei:una donna sposata che tradisce suo marito) vogliono comunque passare per quelle che "poverine..." "si sono sposate giovani..." "non lasciano il marito per non fargli del male..." e giù tutte con lodi ed applausi.Intanto quello c'ha una foresta di corna in testa da 4 anni (dico,da QUATTRO anni) e lei subdola non lo lascia perchè l'altro non può lasciare la moglie. Sennò se ne fregava proprio della delicatezza nei confronti del cornuto.Poi prova a venire qui a dire che ti piace far sesso con gli uomini e sarai la m......a del forum.Anche se non sei sposata.Suvvia,un pò di coerenza!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Giugno 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> Brunetta cara, devi capire che alcune traditrici (si perla, è questo che sei:una donna sposata che tradisce suo marito) vogliono comunque passare per quelle che "poverine..." "si sono sposate giovani..." "non lasciano il marito per non fargli del male..." e giù tutte con lodi ed applausi.Intanto quello c'ha una foresta di corna in testa da 4 anni (dico,da QUATTRO anni) e lei subdola non lo lascia perchè l'altro non può lasciare la moglie. Sennò se ne fregava proprio della delicatezza nei confronti del cornuto.Poi prova a venire qui a dire che ti piace far sesso con gli uomini e sarai la m......a del forum.Anche se non sei sposata.Suvvia,un pò di coerenza!



veramente io mi chiedo che film ti fai in testa


----------



## Leda (10 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> veramente io mi chiedo che film ti fai in testa


Secondo me sbaglia qualcosa nella dieta. Consiglierei un po' di NaOH per integrare.

(chi non ha dimestichezza con la chimica può mandarmi un MP)


----------

